# [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskussionsthread rund um das Thema Monitore!



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also meine Frage geht dahin, das jeder den den Monitor hat ziemlich schnell gemerk hat das die Werkseinstellungen oder die verschiedenen Automatik Funktionen, Magic***, absolut nicht zu gebrauchen sind, katastrofahl! Eine positve Sache ist das er extrem viel Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet die man manuell machen kann und irgentwann, nach Stunden, hat man doch ein recht geniales Bild!
Da es doch immer was zu verbessern gibt möchte ich euch nach euren Einstellungen fragen und Erfahrungen dir ihr gemacht habt. 

Helligkeit=70 
Kontrast=100 
Schärfe=60 
Gamma=Modus3 
Und extrem wichtig finde ich, 
HDMI Schwartzwert=gering 
erst dann ist schwartz, auch schwartz und die Lichhöfe verschwinden 
Reaktionszeit=schnellste 
rot=70 
grün=70 
blau=70
Kabel=DVI-HDMI

Noch interessieren würde mich was für ein Kabel ihr benutzt, gibt ja viele Berichte das es mit dem beiligendem DVI-HDMI sehr starke Quallitäts Probleme gibt und es erst richtig mit einem HDMI-HDMI Kabel geht. Bei mir schein es keine Probleme zu geben werde mir aber dennoch nachher eine reines HDMI Kabel kaufen und sehen obs einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich benutze auch den DVI-HDMI Kabel und uach keine Probleme. Ich habe es bei mir so eingestellt:

Magiccolor: Vollständig
Gamma: Modus1

Ja und das wars dann. Ansonsten hab ich noch 75% MagicEco. Wenn man vollständig hat, dann kann man auch außer der Gammafunktion an nichts ändern^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Versuche mal nur so zum Test meine Werte einzu stellen und du wirst überrascht sein was aus dem Monitor noch raus zu holen ist.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht! 

Ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren und dann ein Feedback geben!


----------



## rAveN_13 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich habe zwar einen bx2440 aber glaub die Panel sind die selben. Mir ist der Kontrast mit 100% zu hoch. Excel sieht man z. B. die grauen Linien nicht mehr.

Meine Werte sind:
Helligkeit=60 
Kontrast=60 
Schärfe=100 
Gamma=Modus3 

rot=60 
grün=60 
blau=60


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Das hab ich, und bin derzeit erstaunt. Ich kann aber den HDMI-Schwarzwert gar nicht einstellen, woran liegt das?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Das Problem bei dem Monitor ist das man ihn eigentlich auch über Software bedienen kann nur funktioniert die nich unter win7 64Bit. Es gibt eine Einstellung im Nvidia Treiber der das verhinder der schwarz Wert einzustellen aber das ist sehr wichtig ihn auf "gering" zu schallten. Ich hab dir mal einen Screenshot gemacht und dir die Einstellung rot makriert. Geht um HDMI Audio die darf nicht deaktiviert sein, egal ob du sie bentuzt oder nicht.


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Das Problem ist, dass bei mir sowas nicht geht 
Entweder liegts an der 8800GTX oder, das ich mit DVI-HDMI angeschlossen habe.
Und sind dir diese Einstellungen nicht zu hell? Für mcih sind diese extrem hell iwei :S


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ja das liegt an dem SchwarzWert wenn du den auf gering schalltest wird das Bild abgedunkelt aber die Farben hell und dunkel haben dann einen viel höheren Kontrast. Ich benutze ebenfalls das HDMI-DVI Kabel. Du musst auch die ganzen Magic.... Funktionen abschallten, die können die SchwarzWert Einstellung auch blockieren.


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Magic alles abgeschaltet, liegt vllt am Treiber oder so, egal, ich werd bald sowieso neues OS machen, da kann cih es besser einstellen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Dann muss du halt die Helligkeit weiter runter drehen oder du benutzt den Energiespar Modus auf 75% das hilft dann aber besser wäre es wenn du den Schwarzwert verändern könntest das birngt am meisten Bildquallität.


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Habt ihr mal die Auto-Modi ausprobiert? Der Film-Modus macht ganz schön was her.^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ganz erlich nö, hab den Monitor eingeschalltet und war entsetzt weil das Schwarz nur grau war und alles viel zu hell. Werds aber jetzt mal testen, wo du sagst das es nicht so schlecht ist, vieleicht werd ich ja positiev überrascht. Meld mich dann mal wie ich es finde. Hast du alle Magic*** Funktionen aktiviert, weil beim BX2450 kann man ja alles auf Auto schallten, Farben, Kontrast, Blinkwinkte......?


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Magic hab ich deaktiviert. Hast du es an? 

Bis jetzt hab ich nur mal mit den Profilen experimentiert. Das Film-Profil macht schon was her, finde ich.

btw.
Preistipp! 
http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=122806&CT=9275


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Du meinst "Kino", das gehört aber auch zu Magic Bright. So habs gerad getestet, ist wirklich nicht schlecht, bin jetzt doch überrascht. Wie hast du bei dir den HDMI-Schwarzwert eingestellt, ist ja einer der wenigen Funktionen die du noch verstellen kannst wenn das Profil "Kino" aktiviert wurde?


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Den Schwarzwert hab ich gelassen wie er ist. Aber ich glaub ich werd mich mal damit spielen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Hab ihn mal auf "gering" geschalltet und finde das, das Bild an Quallität zu nimmt. Mensch ich hatt noch nie so einen Monitor wo man so derb viel einstellen kann. Die Blinkwinkel Automatik, gibt mir nix, Magic-Angel. Ich werd aber jetzt mal alle durchtesten, vieleicht hab ich ja dann noch ein AH HA Erlebniss!


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich fummel auch mal weiter daran rum  Mal sehen was sich noch machen lässt.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Wo stell ich das denn im ATI CCC ein? Ich habs vorhin in der Pause mal probiert aber bin gnadenlos gescheitert^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Öhm, was willst du einstellen, wenn es um das geht wovon Painkiller und ich die ganze Zeit reden, das geht nur am Monitor selbst hat nix mit dem Treiber zu tun.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Das was du im Nvidia Treiber eingestellt hast


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Öhm, nix eigentlich. Macht ja keine Probleme wie der ATI Treiber läuft super mit dem Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich kann aber auch den Schwarzwert nicht einstellen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Achso ne das musst du am Monitor machen und zwar im Menü "Bild" ganz nach unten scrollen bis auch die letzten Einstllungen sichtbar werden. Da ist der Punkt HDMI-Schwarzwert, der steht auf normal, ich habe festgestellt das es beser ist ihn auf "gering" zu schallten dann wird das Schwarz richtig schwarz und allgemein das Bild besser.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ja aber ich kann da ja nix verstellen ist grau hinterlegt  Oder geht das nur bei HDMI->HDMI? :S


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Nö dann ist bei dir irgent eine Magic Einstellung aktive. Du musst Magic Bright auf Benutzerdefeniert schallten, den hast bestimmt auf Kino oder Gaming stehen dann ist die Einstellung blockiert.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Nöp das isses auch nicht


----------



## tomsifu (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Aus einem anderen Forum habe ich folgende Info:

Durch die Einstellung auf "HDMI-Schwarzwert gering" stellt ihr den RGB Wertbereich des Monitors auf Videolevel (16-235 pro Kanal). Für den PC Gebrauch sinnvoll ist jedoch das was die Grafikkarte ausgibt nämlich PC-Level (0-255 pro Kanal) also die Einstellung "HDMI-Schwarzwert normal". Mit der Einstellung auf "HDMI-Schwarzwert gering" wirkt das Bild zwar knackig aber der Signalpegel des Monitors ist mit der Zuspielung nicht abgestimmt und ihr verliert sehr viel Tonwert an beiden Enden der Skala.

Um den Verlust zu kompensieren müsst ihr die Tonwertspreizung im Treiber der Graka aktivieren.

Die Ursache für den schlechten Schwarzpegel ist, dass Samsung beim BX2450 den erwarteten Signalpegel anscheinend nicht korrekt abgestimmt hat. Aktuell scheint die Einstellung "HDMI Schwarzwert gering" für Signale mit PC-Level jedoch die brauchbarste Alternative zu sein. Andernfalls ist der Schwarzpegel leider völlig daneben.


----------



## Semih91 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Es liegt am Monitor, wir müssen es umtauschen


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Bahnhof!


----------



## tomsifu (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Wenn ihr am Monitor die Einstellung "HDMI-Schwarzwert gering" einstellt, solltet ihr im Treiber der Graka unter Video&Fernsehen den Dynamikbereich auf "Voll 0-255" erweitern. Somit kompensiert ihr den Verlust.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Das ist ja das was ich die ganze Zeit sage das die Standart Einstellungen total daneben sind. Wenn man sie dagegen von Hand einstellt ist die Bildquallität einfach einmalig das musss man schon sagen. Wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben bei den World Cyber Games haben die ProGamer ihn ja auch benutzt also, viel spass beim einstellen, ich hab dafür Stunden bebraucht aber dann.......!


----------



## tomsifu (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Das Problem ist jedoch darauf zurückzuführen, dass Samung hier anscheinend eine nicht ideale Abstimmung bezüglich des Signalpegels getroffen hat. Die Einstellung "HDMI Schwarzwert gering" (obwohl für Signale mit PC-Level semantisch falsch) scheint hier noch die brauchbarste Alternative zu sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ah jo, magst ja recht haben aber wie gesagt selbst wenn Samsung es Korrigieren könnte besser kann das Bild nicht werden.


----------



## tomsifu (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ah jo, magst ja recht haben aber wie gesagt selbst wenn Samsung es Korrigieren könnte besser kann das Bild nicht werden.



Die Einschränkung wird sich auch nur auf die Videowiedergabe auswirken.


----------



## apostoli (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich hab den Monitor jetzt auch  zumindest gekauft und watre bis das Gerät da ist, um es zu testen. 
Ich habe allerdings gerade was gelesen was ich nicht glauben möchte, und zwar auf der Seite hier:

Samsung 24 TFT Syncmaster LED Bx2450 - Flachbildschirme / TFTs kaufen - Hitmeister

Der Monitor soll kein HDCP unterstützen. Ist das richtig?? 
Gibt es irgendwo einen Test des Monitors ??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Also ich kann das nicht bestädigen auch die Video Ausgabe ist wunder schön, wenn man auf gering schalltet. Allerdings hab ich ne Theorie, ich glaub das ist ein Bug von Samsung und zwar wurden die Einstellungen vertauscht das ist alles. Den die "normale" Einstellung sieht aus als würde der Schwarzwert auf "gering" stehen und "gering" sieht aus als würde er auf "normal"stehehn. Das würde auch erklären warum es keine Bildverluste gibt auch bei Video nicht.


----------



## thüro (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Moin Jungs, 

ich hab seit 7 Tagen auch nen BX2450 LED und bin super zufrieden damit. Hatte vorher 7 Jahre nen BenQ FP767-12 17 Zoll. MIt dem 24 Zöller ist das nun pures Kinofeeling, auch wenn man sich erstmal auf den Sichtbereich eingewöhnen muss.

Vielen Dank auch hier nochmal an die Community, die mir bei der Wahl sehr geholfen hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Na ich verstehe deine Begeisterung, er hat wirklich ein geniales Bild, kein Nachziehen, keine Schlieren, kein Inputlag, einfach geniales Teil und das für den Preis. Ach versuch auch mal den Schwarzwert zu verändern wirst ne posetive Überraschung erleben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

@Apostoli, doch er unterstützt natürlich HDCP, hir nur einer von fielen Links:
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 Test Monitor


----------



## apostoli (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Danke


----------



## apostoli (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Endlich daaaa  Was für ein Gerät.... Bin Begeistert.... Danke für die Empfehlung Jungs...

Habe nun die qual der Einstellungen. Als erstes ist mir aufgefallen das ich im Spiel keinen Ton habe. Hab die GTX 470 und mit einem mini-HDMI zu HDMI Kabel verbunden...
Im Desktop betrieb habe ich aber ganz normal meinen Ton über die Soundkarte. 
Im Treiber habe ich die Einstellung HDMI und Ton deaktiviert....

Die Bild Einstellungen sind bei mir nicht wählbar und somit nicht veränderbar.....


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*



> Die Bild Einstellungen sind bei mir nicht wählbar und somit nicht veränderbar.....



Wie meinst du das? Im Grakka-Treiber oder beim Monitor selbst?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich weiß ist zwar merkwüdig aber wenn du im Treiber HDMI Tonausgabe deaktivierst blockirst du im Monitor Menü einige Funktionen. Das kommt daher das man den Monitor eigentlich auch über Software steuern kann, also schallte die Funktion wieder an, hat keinen negativen Einfluss auf andere Dinge.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Hey,
ich hab mir gerade ernsthaft überlegt ob ich mir einen kaufe,
aber es wird doch wieder einen Nachfolger BX 2470 (???) geben, oder?
Weil eigentlich habe ich noch 1 Jahr Zeit bevor ich einen brauche


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ach je was soll man darauf antworten? Einen Nachvolger gibts immer also von daher! Der BX2450 ist aber gerade erst auf den Markt gekommen, 2-3 Monate und jetzt schon auf den Nachvolger zu warten?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ne ich brauch eig. gar keinen Monitor, aber der hier ist halt schon ziemlich Geil 
Und wenn ich wüsste das es in dem nächsten Jahr keinen Nachfolger geben wird, könnte ich den mir auch jetzt als Homestation Bildschirm für das Netbook gönnen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Naja ich sags mal so, wenn du die Kohle über hast machst du mit dem Teil nix falsch, kannst ja auch ne PlayStation3 dran anschließen oder so wie ich nen Terratec USB TV Stick holen, Kabel+DVBT und du hast einen Full HD Fehrnsehe erster Güte! Momentan im Angebot bei HoH für schlappe 219€, ich hab noch 260 bezahlt!
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 55,88cm 24" 61cm AKTION | hoh.de


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich weiß wegen dem Angebot hab ichs mir auch überlegt 
Aber PS3!? WTF! Wir sind in einem PC Forum, jeder der ne PS3 hat kriegt nen Bann auf Lebenszeit xD
ja ich glaub ich überdenks mal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ach das mit den Konsolen wird hir ziemlich stress frei behandelt gibt auch extra ein Forum hir dafür: guckst du da-
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/151
Was hast du eigentlich jetzt für einen Monitor?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Also einmal mein Netbook mit 12" und dann noch nen HP 22" W2207H oder so 
Also fürn Desktop ^^


----------



## apostoli (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist zwar merkwüdig aber wenn du im Treiber HDMI Tonausgabe deaktivierst blockirst du im Monitor Menü einige Funktionen. Das kommt daher das man den Monitor eigentlich auch über Software steuern kann, also schallte die Funktion wieder an, hat keinen negativen Einfluss auf andere Dinge.



Naja, es hat zumindest Einfluß auf den Ton beim spielen. Wenn der Ton im Nvidia Treiber aktiviert ist, habe ich keinen mehr da ja die übertragung über das HDMI Kabel erfolgen soll. Wenn aber deaktiviert ausgewählt ist, geht der Ton beim Spielen.

Soll ich vielleicht erst die Einstellungen machen und dann aktivieren. 
Wie lässt er sich denn per Software steuern???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Kannst mal versuchen ob das so geht wenn du es vorher einstellst, wenn du ein bischen Zeit hast kannst auch mal die ganzen Magic, Funktionen abschallten beziehungsweise auf Benutzerdefiniert schallten, weil da kannst noch einiges an Quallität raus holen, falls du lust hast von Hand einzustellen. Ja das mit der Software zum steuern des Monitors ist so ne Sache, es gibt zwar extra eine für win7 64Bit nur bekommt die keiner zum laufen.

edit: @Wa1ock, so schlecht ist der HP garnicht, gut er ist schon älter glaub so 3 Jahre und die Reaktonszeit ist ein bischen bescheiden aber sonst ist es ein guter Monitor nur bei Ego Shotern wirs warscheinlich kleine Probleme haben bei schnellen Drehungen aber sonst!


----------



## apostoli (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Hast du den Treiber installiert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ja hab ich gemacht, keine Ahnung obs was bringt.


----------



## elmp18 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Kurze Frage, ich habe auch vor mir diesen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich möchte ihn mit einer GTX 460 betreiben, würde aber gerne wissen, wie die Bildqualität bei Interpolation mit der 1600er Auflösung aussieht. Arbeite überwiegend am PC, möchte jedoch auch spielen und sollte die GTX 460 in nativer Auflösung zu schwach sein, würde ich gerne die Auflösung eine Stufe runterschalten.
Gibts subjektive Eindrücke dazu? Großer Qualitäts/Schärfeverlust?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Bei Interpolation, also wenn du den Monitor nicht mit der nativen Auflösung betreibst wird das Bild schlechter und unscharf aber das ist bei allen Monitoren so das kannst du nicht vermeiden. Da gibts auch kein Mittel dagegn, das ist einer der Vorteile von alten CRT Rören Monitoren aber was solls. Ist halt ein Full HD Monitor aber das müsste deine 460 eigentlich noch schaffen und auserdem ist die 460 ja unglaublich übertakt freudig. Hast du die 1GB Version der 460?


----------



## elmp18 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Hi hulkhardy, bisher hab ich noch keine, wird aber demnächst angeschafft, weiß nur noch nicht genau welche, wird aber sicher eine mit 1 gb.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Unbeding wenn du dir einen Full HD Monitor anschaffst. Aber schau mal die 470 ist momentan sehr stark im Preis gefallen, sie gibts teilweise schon für 200€ und da hast du dann garkeine Probleme aber mit einer 460 geht es auch, unbedingt die 1GB Version sehr wichtig!


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Hey ich weiß nicht ob ihr das Brudermodell: BX 2450L kennt, aufjedenfalls gibts da nur 3 Unterschiede:
0,4" weniger als der BX 2450
Unterstützt HDCP via DVI
0.3Kg schwerer
mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Also meines Wissens ist er ein wenig kleiner und das sollte eigentlich der einzige Unterschied sein. HDCP via DVI gibts auch beim BX2450 ohne L. Ach nur so aber unter den TOP 15 Monitore bei Amzon sind sage und schreibe 7 Samsung drunter der BX2450 ist auch auf Platz15 aber der ist halt der neueste und noch nicht so lang auf dem Markt, hir die Liste:
Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 24-Zoll-Monitor von Samsung auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] - lcd, schnäppchen


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Also wenn du auf die Samsung HP gehst und dann die beiden zur Vergleichsliste hinzufügst,
steht beim "L" bei: HDCP via DVI Ja und beim normalen ist in der Spalte nix.
mfg


----------



## apostoli (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Also ich kann es auch bestätigen. HDCP ist bei mir durch ein mini HDMI zu HDMI Kabel auch gegeben.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Seltsam dann hat die Samsung Homepage wohl einen Fehler drin 
mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Also ich habe meinen Monitor über das mit gelieferte DVI-HDMI Kabel angeschlossen und HDCP ist bei mir auch aktiev. Hab mal einen Screenshot vom Nvidia Treiber gemacht:


----------



## Semih91 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Was genau ist eig. HDCP? Hat es eher Vor- oder Nachteile?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

HDCP ist nur wichtig wenn du mit deinem display Blurays gucken willst, es ist ein sicherheitstandard zur übertragung von hoch aufgelösten inhalten, vor allem filmen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Ich hab bei mir mal geguckt. HDCP ist aktiv. Scheint echt nur ein Fehler von Samsung auf der HP zu sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Habe gerade wieder mit den Einstellungen rum gespielt und wieder was neues endeckt wie man ein super Bild bekommt. Wenn man den HDMI-Schwarzwert auf "Normal" lässt aber dafür den MadicEco auf 100% stellt, also nicht deaktiviert. Besonders bei Video Wiedergabe finde ich es voll den Hammer auch bei Games sehr gut nur beim Surfen oder lesen ist der Modus zu kräftig. Probiert das mal aus lohn sich! Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Benutzerdefenierte Taste auf MagicEco gelegt so das ich einfach umschallten kann ohne das Menü auf zu rufen.

edit: Für alle die es interessiert hab hir das offizielle Samsung Werbe Video des BX2450 auf deutch gefunden, tolles Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Sb-Le9Qy4

edit2. hir noch ein kleines Video von einem Ami das ein wenig Verrückt anfängt aber nach 1 Minute den Monitor richtig gut vorstellt in dem er auch PS3, XBOX360 und einen PC gleichzeitig dran anschließt leider auf English aber anschauen lohnt auch hir:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFsYeyMagcU&feature=related

edit3: noch einer der sich in den BX2450 verliebt hat, das Video wurde 16.000 mal aufgerufen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuBW6HXwHws


----------



## killabug (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*



tomsifu schrieb:


> Um den Verlust zu kompensieren müsst ihr die Tonwertspreizung im Treiber der Graka aktivieren.



Hmm, das geht aber nur bei Nvidia, oder? Im ATI CCC find ich nichts dergleichen


----------



## Gast20141127 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Mal was ganz anderes,
wie siehts denn bei interpolierten Auflösungen wie 1680, 1440 oder 1280 aus?
Das wäre ein wichtiger Punkt für mich.
Bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor,
da meine 19er Samsung 95P-Plus Röhre "gestorben" ist 
und der zusätzliche alte 17er TFT auch nix mehr ist. 
Der könnte aber noch in der Kellerbar an nem alten Athlon XP der noch rumliegt als Musikstation dienen.

Oder vielleicht doch einen guten 22er und einen günstigen 19er 4:3 (event. mit Pivot) dazu.... 
Da ich viel mit einem CAD-Programm arbeite wäre eine 2-Monitor Lösung eigentlich fast idealer...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*

Zum Thema interpolieren da sind alle LCD Monitore übel, verschwommenes und schlechteres Bild. Der einzige Ausweg ist ein alter CRT die haben keine Probleme damit aber wie gesagt ein LCD musst du immer mit der nativen Auflösung betreiben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ok auf Bitten von Modorator @<<Painkiller>> habe ich den Thread umbenannt!


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema interpolieren da sind alle LCD Monitore übel, verschwommenes und schlechteres Bild. Der einzige Ausweg ist ein alter CRT die haben keine Probleme damit aber wie gesagt ein LCD musst du immer mit der nativen Auflösung betreiben.


Wenn ich also einen 22er nehme dann sollte ich wohl nach einem mit  1680x1050 schauen.
Zumal meine Graka höhere Auflösungen mit guten Qualitätseinstellungen auch nicht mehr flüssig hinbringt beim zocken.
Hoffe mal da gibts was vernünftiges mit stromsparender LED-Technik.
Mittlerweile haben die 22er ja auch alle FullHD-Auflösungen, und das ist mir definitiv zu klein auf 22 Zoll,
und mit nem 24er und nem 19er geht mir dann der Platz auf dem Tisch aus.
Die Helligkeitsverteilung ist bei den meisten LED-Geräten ja auch so ne Sache....
...zumindest in der bis 300€ Klasse.


----------



## killabug (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Zumal meine Graka höhere Auflösungen mit guten Qualitätseinstellungen auch nicht mehr flüssig hinbringt beim zocken.



Du solltest aber bedenken, dass ein Monitor mehrere Grafikkarten überlebt. Zur Not gibts ja Interpolation, entsprechende Skalierung (also mit schwarzen Balken) oder den Fenstermodus ... falls dich sowas nicht stört.

Später könntest du es bereuen, dass du aus Leistungsgründen einen kleineren Monitor genommen hast.



			
				hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema interpolieren da sind alle LCD Monitore übel, verschwommenes und schlechteres Bild. Der einzige Ausweg ist ein alter CRT die haben keine Probleme damit aber wie gesagt ein LCD musst du immer mit der nativen Auflösung betreiben.



Kommt immer darauf an. Detailverlust ist natürlich immer da, aber zumindest laut den Tests von Prad gibts auch da Unterschiede d.h. es gibt durchaus Monitore, die anscheinend annehmbar interpolieren können. Hängt wahrscheinlich auch von den subjektiven Ansprüchen ab d.h. manche können mit dem Detailverlust wahrscheinlich besser leben als Andere.


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wer hat alles den Samsung BX2450 LED?*



killabug schrieb:


> Du solltest aber bedenken, dass ein Monitor mehrere Grafikkarten überlebt. Zur Not gibts ja Interpolation, entsprechende Skalierung (also mit schwarzen Balken) oder den Fenstermodus ... falls dich sowas nicht stört.


Darum hatte ich ja gefragt wie dieser bei der Interpolation abschneidet.
Wenn das Teil unscharf ist wäre das für mich ein Minuspunkt, da ich zum zeichnen in Palette-CAD ein sauberes Bild brauche.
Das hilft mir nix wenn die Linien verschwimmen, was vielleicht beim Spielen nicht so auffällt.
Das ein Monitor länger lebt ist mir schon klar, meine Samsung Röhre hat ja auch 9 Jahre geschafft 
Das wäre dann von der GF2-MX zur HD 4850.


killabug schrieb:


> Später könntest du es bereuen, dass du aus Leistungsgründen einen kleineren Monitor genommen hast.


Naja, Leistungsgründe, auf 22" reicht 1680 eigentlich.
Wie erwähnt ist mir FullHD mit 1920 auf den 22" eh zu klein, bei 24" wärs ja ok.
Da ich aber jetzt doch zu 2 Monitoren tendiere
(unteranderem wegen erwähntem CAD-Programm)
und da für 24 und 19 Zoll fast kein Platz ist werde ich jetzt nen 22er und nen 19er nehmen, 
oder 2 mal die selben 22 Zöller.
Hm, mal Karton ausschneiden und probieren ...

Trotzdem THX für die Antwort.


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok auf Bitten von Modorator @<<Painkiller>> habe ich den Thread umbenannt!



Das find ich ja eine schöne Sache! 

@ all

Oftmals tauchen bei Bildschirmen ja allgemeine Fragen auf. Das Panel, der Inputlag, LED oder nicht etc etc. 

Dieser Thread kann nun dazu genutzt werden eventuelle Fragen zu den verschiedenen Monitortypen und Marken zu klären.


----------



## killabug (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Wegen dem BX2450:
Wie weit kann man diesen nach vorne neigen? 5 Grad?
Müsste die Neigefunktion oft benutzen und da sollten 5 Grad schon möglich sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Habs eben mal getestet, nach vorne müssten es mindestens 5 Grad sein, nach hinten sind es bei weitem mehr, ca20 Grad. Hab leider kein Geodreieck hir zum nachmessen. Das ist jetzt alles nur geschätzt.


----------



## killabug (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Schätzungen sollten schon reichen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## RapToX (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

bräuchte auch mal eine kleine entscheidungshilfe!

vor allem bei der formatfrage bin ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher. hauptsächlich wird der monitor zum zocken gebraucht. aber ich gucke auch regelmäßig blu-rays! zum blu-ray gucken wäre 16:9 (1920x1080) natürlich optimal. aber beim zocken und für den normalen windowsbetrieb macht 16:10 (1920x1200) doch bestimmt mehr her. was meint ihr?


----------



## Semih91 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also ich habe 16:9 und bin sehr zufrieden. Für Full-HD wird auch nur 1920x1080 benötigt, sodass bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 auch schwarze Ränder entstehen. Ansich macht das nicht viel aus, aber ich tendiere zu 16:9


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



RapToX schrieb:


> bräuchte auch mal eine kleine entscheidungshilfe!
> vor allem bei der formatfrage bin ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher.....


Was man dabei auch beachten sollte ist die Monitorgrösse.
1920 wird halt auf 22Zoll schon fitzelklein bei der Textdarstellung.
Ich hab mir heute einen 23 Zoll 16:9 FullHD geholt und bin die ganze Zeit am rumprobieren mit 1680 da mein Display sehr schön interpoliert, man hat halt das "Eierkopf-Problem". Bei Filmen, beim Surfen oder in Word mag das nicht so schlim sein,
da ich aber beruflich viel mit CAD-Software und CorelDraw arbeite ist das fatal.Da werden Kreise zu Ellipsen. Ein klares No-Go!
Da gibts dann nur die Möglichkeit die Auto-Formatumschaltung zu verwenden, dann wird bei 1680-16:10 rechts und links was abgeschnitten damit das Seitenverhältnis wieder passt oder man stellt wieder auf 1920 zurück. Auch nervig. Werd mich dann wohl an 1920 gewöhnen müssen und 10cm näher an den Monitor rutschen.
Man sieht halt mit 39 auch nicht mehr so gut 
Auch die Höhe der Darstellungsfläche solltest du beachten.
Ich hab mal unsere Geräte abgemessen und komme bei ner alten 19er 5:4 Röhre auf 27,8 cm, der 19er 5:4 TFT meiner Eltern hat 30,4cm und mein 23Zoll 16:9 hat 28,4cm bei einer Breite von 51cm.

Auch benötigt zocken in 1920 natürlich mehr Leistung/Graka-RAM als 1680.
Wenn du nen 1920er dann runterregeln musst auf zB 1440-16:9  weil die Karte zu schwach ist,
muss der Bildschirm das auch erstmal sauber interpoliern können. Sonst kannst du dann, übertrieben gesagt, in Games die Untertitel und Menüs kaum mehr entziffern.
Ich würde also sagen 22Zoll 1680x1050-16:10 und  bei 24Zoll 1920x1080-16:9 oder gleich 1920x1200-16:10. 
Die 24Zoll 1920x1200 sind halt selten und oft relativ teuer.
Auch ist es ja so ne Sache mit dem Seitenverhältnis: 
Seit Widescreen Monitore und TV`s immer mehr Standard werden fangen die Filmstudios auf einmal mit dem aberwitzigen Ultra-Breitbild wie 21:9 an. Da ists beim Filme gucken dann auch schon wieder egal.

White-LED oder CCFL ist auch so ne Sache. Viele neuen CCFL Displays sind heutzutage auch relativ sparsam in Stromverbrauch.
Als Beispiel: Meine alte 19er Röhre hat noch gut 115 Watt verbraten, der  19er CCFL TFT meiner Eltern braucht da blos noch knape 40. Da ist der  Sprung auf die 20-25 watt bei nem LED dann auch nicht mehr so gross.

Marco Albert gibt in PCGH 3/2010-93ff jährliche folgende Stromkosten bei 8 Stunden täglicher Nutzung an:
LED mit 20Watt kostet ca 13€, CCFL(TN) mit 40 Watt kostet ca 25€, ein CCFL(PVA) mit 80Watt Verbrauch kostet ca 51€, somit hat  meine alte Röhre also fast 10 jahre lang jährlich ca 75€ Strom verheizt( im wahrsten Sinne des  Wortes).
Unter anderem ausschlaggebend für mich, das ich einen LED genomen habe, war auch das er kein Quecksilber für die Beleuchtungsröhre und keine Halogene als Flammschutz mehr verwendet.
Das Schlagwort "Green IT" bedeutet also nicht nur niedriger Stromverbrauch.

Bei billigen LED`s ist mir in Testberichten aufgefallen das die Helligkeitsverteilung öfters schlechter als bei der CCFL-Technik ist.
In Spielen und Filmen vielleicht nicht so schlim, wenn in Word das Blatt aber auf der einen Seite reinweiß ist und auf der anderen einen Gelbstich bekommt ist das ziemlich nervig. Bildbearbeitung kannst du dann auch fast vergessen, weil die Farben an jeder Ecke anders aussehen und beim Ausdruck dann oft noch was ganz anderes rauskommt.
RGB-LED`s sind ja leider fast unbezahlbar aber das sind ja auch nicht unbedingt Spieler- bzw Multimedia Displays.
Generell gilt halt sich eher Richtung 200€+ zu orientieren als nach 130€. Schnäppchen mal ausgenommen. Lieber mal 50€ mehr investieren. Immerhin tauscht man das Ding ja nicht alle 2 Jahre aus.
Ich war 8 Jahren lang froh das ich knapp 1000DM für meine 19er Samsung-Röhre bezahlt habe, und mir was halbwegs vernünftiges geholt habe. Das sollten einem die Augen wert sein wenn man fast täglich 6-8 Stunden davor sitzt.
Vielleicht also mehr auf Helligkeitsverteilung. Inputlag und Interpolation/Bildschärfe schauen, als auf die Auflösung.
Natürlich soll der Bildschirm auch so wenig bzw gar nicht schlieren oder Corona-Effekte haben wenn man damit spielen oder Filme schauen will. Wer nur Textverarbeitung macht dem kann das "relativ" egal sein,
da ist das wichtigste dann die Bildschärfe.
Die Reaktionszeit ist eigentlich bei fast allen Monitoren schnell genug, wichtiger ist da meines Wissens nach wirklich das Inputlag, das ist es was oft auch das Schlieren verursacht.
Die Herrn Redakteure sind da oft schon sehr pingelig in ihren Test. Dem Grossteil der Leute wird ein erwähntes "Leichtes schlieren" oft gar nicht auffallen. Andererseits ist eine genaue Bewertung aber wieder gut, da ein Highend-Gamer/Anwender auch wissen will was er kauft. Wer aber 400€ oder mehr für eine Grafikkkarte ausgibt wird sich sowieso keinen Bildschirm um 130€ kaufen.
Die manchmal in Tests bemängelte Farbdarstellung in der Standard-Einstellung lässt sich eigentlich fast immer über den Bildschirm oder den Graka-Treiber nachregulieren. Von ganz schlimmen Billigheimern mal abgesehen wo du nach einer Stunde rumprobieren noch kein Bild ohne Farbstich hinbekommst.

Ist aber alles meine persönliche Meinung, der nächste wird wahrscheinlich das genaue Gegenteil schreiben. 

Wie schön waren doch die C64-Zeiten: 63cm Bilddiagonale (25 Zoll !) bei 50Hz, 40 Zeichen pro Zeile und ne maximale Auflösung von 320x200.
Da kann man dann schon mal 3-4 Meter davon wegsitzen. 

Hmm, wielleicht hätt ich doch noch 2 Monate sparen sollen auf einen 24er Eizo Foris.
Schluss jetzt sonst bring ich meinen LG morgen wieder zurück 

5mal editiert, 45Minuten dran rumgeschrieben und keiner wirds wohl jemals lesen....


----------



## killabug (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Frage: Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob man eine HDMI=>HDMI oder eine DVI=>HDMI (mit entsprechenden Kabel) Verbindung hat?

Jemand sagte mir mal, dass die Bildqualität bei HDMI=>HDMI besser sei und auch die Reaktion des Monitors soll flüssiger sein.

Eigentlich dürfte das aber doch keinen Unterschied machen, oder? DVI und HDMI sind ja beides digitale Signale, die dazu noch kompatibel (soviel ich weiß) sind, also sollte man bei einer DVI=>HDMI Verbindung keine Einbußen haben, oder habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Wie du erwähnt hast, sind beides digitale Signale.
Das einzige ist, das HDMI auch Audio mit überträgt und DVI nicht. Du brauchst also bei HDMI und im Monitor integrierten Boxen kein extra Soundkabel vom PC mehr.
Da kommt das Soundsignal dann über den HDMI Anschlus der Graka mit über das HDMI Kabel.
Dieses Signal ist allerdings im Gegensatz zum Bildsignal analog.
Der Vorteil von HDMI-Kabeln ist auch, dass sie leichter um Ecken zu verlegen sind, weil sie wesentlich weniger Adern haben, und somit dünner sind. Wie lange jetzt DVI und HDMI-Kabel maximal sein dürfen weis ich jetzt nicht auswendig,
aber das lässt sich sicher in Wikipedia nachlesen.

HDCP (also dieser Kopierschutz) für BluRay ist mit DVI-D auch kein Problem da dies ja von den Abspielenden bzw Anzeigenden Geräten abhängig ist, und diese das unterstützen müssen.
Ausserdem soll der Master-Key ja anscheinend geknackt sein, hab ich mal gelesen.


----------



## killabug (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Danke für die Infos gustlegga.

Dann waren die anderen Informationen wohl nur subjektive Eindrücke des Benutzers.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Nur zum Thema das dein Artikel niemand liest (@gustlegga), ich schon und zwar 2 mal von vorne bis hinten, wollte es nur erwähnen. Hab jetzt mit meinem BX2450 auch mal andere Auflösungen getestet aber nur 16:9'er damit es keine Verzerrungen gibt, 1600x900, 1280x720. Wie schon gedacht ist das Ergebniss einfach leicht Verschwommen, kommt halt einfach nicht an die native Auflösung ran. Obwohl es schon besser ist als bei so manchen anderen Monitor aber dennoch einfach nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nur zum Thema das dein Artikel niemand liest (@gustlegga), ich schon und zwar 2 mal von vorne bis hinten, wollte es nur erwähnen.


Ah ja, schön :freu:, das ist mir aber auch in einem leichten Anfall der Belustigung eingefallen.

Also bei meinem hab ich unter 1680(16:10) die Bildschärfe im OSD von 5 auf 6 (max ist 10) gesteigert und man kann keinen sehr grossen Unterschied zur nativen 1920(16:9) sehen. Ganz minimal vielleicht die obersten 7 mm und an den beiden unteren Ecken.
1440 bietet mir Windoof nicht an, muss mal in Treiber die Auflösung eingeben und testen.
1600x900 ist dann schon etwas verschwommen, 1280x1024 ist aber wieder fast ähnlich sauber wie 1680.

Du testest ja nur 16:9, wenn aber ein Game nur 16:10 hat lass es doch über die Automatik die du sicher auch hast vom Monitor umrechnen.
Bei einem 24er dürften die 2cm Verlust rechts und links zu verschmerzen sein, und du hast keine "Eierköpfe", sprich Verzerrungen.

Hab dir hier noch mal ne Liste aller Auflösungen und ihre Seitenverhältnisse rausgesucht.
Grafikmodus ? Wikipedia

EDIT:
ähh, wens interessiert: ich hab den LG Flatron E2340T LED, 23Zoll 1920x1080 16:9



killabug schrieb:


> Dann waren die anderen Informationen wohl nur subjektive Eindrücke des Benutzers.


 
Vielleicht hat er auch keine vergoldeten Kontakte ....
Was dieses von Verkäufern/Werbung oft bei Kabeln erwähnte Feature soll, versteh ich bei digitalen Signalen bis heute nicht.
Entweder Spannung liegt an oder nicht, 1 oder 0.
Ob der Kontakt jetzt aus Eisen ist oder Gold ist da völlig wurscht.
Anders sieht es sicher bei analogen Signalen aus wo durch schlechten Kontakt eine Signalflanke/Signalspitze sicher etwas gedämpft wird.
Allerdings würde es das etwas günstigere Nickel auch tun.
zumindest kommte ich im Auto einen Unterschied zwischen dem goldenen und dem vernickelten Chinchkabel noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



> 5mal editiert, 45Minuten dran rumgeschrieben und keiner wirds wohl jemals lesen....


Habs auch gelesen 

Zum Thema Schlieren.
Da gibts ne einfache Möglichkeit. Ich teste das immer mit Quake oder Unreal Tournament I. Das sind so ziemlich die schnellsten Shooter was ich kenn. Wenn da nix schliert, ist für mich die Sache in Ordnung. 



> Lieber mal 50€ mehr investieren. Immerhin tauscht man das Ding ja nicht alle 2 Jahre aus.


Unterschreib ich so!  Qualität hat nun mal ihren Preis.


----------



## RapToX (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Was man dabei auch beachten sollte ist die Monitorgrösse.


hab ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: suche einen 24zoll monitor!



gustlegga schrieb:


> Auch benötigt zocken in 1920 natürlich mehr Leistung/Graka-RAM als 1680.
> Wenn du nen 1920er dann runterregeln musst auf zB 1440-16:9  weil die Karte zu schwach ist,
> muss der Bildschirm das auch erstmal sauber interpoliern können. Sonst kannst du dann, übertrieben gesagt, in Games die Untertitel und Menüs kaum mehr entziffern.
> Ich würde also sagen 22Zoll 1680x1050-16:10 und  bei 24Zoll 1920x1080-16:9 oder gleich 1920x1200-16:10.
> Die 24Zoll 1920x1200 sind halt selten und oft relativ teuer.


spiele will ich natürlich in nativer auflösung zocken. werd aber erstmal testen müßen, ob meine graka das mitmacht. ansonsten wird kurzerhand noch ne neue gekauft, als verfrühtes weihnachtsgeschenk sozusagen 


momentan schwanke ich jetzt zwischen dem samsung bx2450 (24") und dem benq  xl2410t (23,6"). der benq ist zwar etwas kleiner hat dafür aber 120hz  und eine höhenverstellung (ok, er ist allerdings auch etwas teurer).
leider habe ich noch keine gescheiten reviews über diese monitore gefunden (mit ausnahme einiger userberichte).
monitorkauf ist echt nervig


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Auf grund der positiven Erfahrungen kann ich dir den BX2450 nur ans Herz legen. Viele Leute aus dem Forum haben den. Falls du da mal Hilfe bei den Einstellungen brauchst, musst du es nur sagen. 

hulkhardy1, Semih91 und ich haben ihn auch.  Wir können dir da also sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ja genau und wenn der MOnitoer mal richtig eingestellt ist bringt er ein fantastisches Bild. Der einzige wirkliche Schwachpunkt sind die Standart Einstellungen aber sonst wirst du für das Geld nix besseres bekommen.


----------



## killabug (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hat jemand beim Bx2450 Probleme mit "Black Crush"? Ich hab schon verschiedene Einstellungen durchprobiert (auch die aus dem ersten Post), aber mir kommt es so vor, als würden Details in dunklen Bereichen einfach verschluckt werden.

Vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein (muss wohl den alten Monitor zum testen nochmal anschließen), aber es ist eigentlich schon sehr störend.

EDIT: Schuld war wohl das ATI CCC. Dort war die Helligkeit leicht runtergeregelt (warum auch immer). Mir kommts zwar noch immer vor, dass an manchen Stellen Details verschluckt werden, aber da ich nirgends Beschwerden darüber gelesen habe, ist es wohl eine Einstellungssache .. hoffe ich mal.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ne hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht, das kommt davon wenn man den Schwarzwert auf gering schalltet. Ich hab in jetzt  wieder auf normal stehen und hab die Einstellungen anderweitig angepasst, bis ich zufrieden war. Das hat aber schon ein paar Stunden gedauert aber jetzt bin ich denke ich mal am Ziel .


----------



## Painkiller (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht, das kommt davon wenn man den Schwarzwert auf gering schalltet. Ich hab in jetzt wieder auf normal stehen und hab die Einstellungen anderweitig angepasst, bis ich zufrieden war. Das hat aber schon ein paar Stunden gedauert aber jetzt bin ich denke ich mal am Ziel .


 

Kannst du dann bitte nochmals deine entgültigen Einstellungen posten? 

Die würde ich dann auch gerne mal probieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ja klar mach wenn ich zu Hause bin, muss leider heute arbeiten obwohl bei mir zu hause Call of Duty BO liegt...........ich will Heim!


----------



## killabug (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht, das kommt davon wenn man den Schwarzwert auf gering schalltet.



Den (HDMI) Schwarzwert kann ich nicht verändern 

Im Moment gehts ja bei mir, nachdem ich die Einstellungen des Treibers rückgängig gemacht habe. An manchen Stellen bin ich mir noch unsicher, aber kann aber auch nur Gewöhnungssache sein *schulterzuck*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

So @Painkiller und auch für alle anderen meine Einstellungen für den BX2450, nach 2 Wochen intensiven testens bin ich zu diesem Ergebniss gekommen:

                  Menü = Bild
Helligkeit              = ausgegraut(Magic Eco 75%)
Kontrast               = 100
Schärfe                 = 60
MagicAngle            = Aus
Reaktionszeit         = Schnellste
HDMI-Schwarzwert = Normal

        Menü = Farbe
MagicColor = Aus
Rot            = 81
Grün          = 81
Blau           = 81
Farbtemep. = Benutzerdef.
Farbeffekt   = Aus
Gamma      = Modus3

         Menü = GRÖß & POSITION
Keine Enderung

        Menü = SETUP & RESET
MagicReturn = Aus
MagicEco = 75
Autoabschaltung = Aus
Tasten-Wdh.-Zeit = Beschleunigung
Benutzerd. Taste = MagicEco
Autom. Quelle = Manuell
PC/AV-Modus = PC
Anz. dauer = 20 Sek.
Transparenz-Menü = Ein

Wenn man den Eco Modus auf 100% schalltet bekommt man eine enorm hohen Kontrast, eignet sich für Filme, das ist nicht das selbe wie den Eco Modus zu deaktivieren.

Ich habe auch auf die Benutzerdefinierte Taste den Eco Modus gelegt so das ich ganz einfach hin und her schallten kann.
Der 50% Modus eignet sich sehr gut zu Surfen, da der Kontrast und der Farbton recht warm und angenehm wirken.


----------



## Semih91 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Habs auch mal so eingstellt, mal schauen, ob ich davon überzeugt sein werde 
BTW: Du kannst die Benutzerd. Taste ändern. Wenn du am Monitor zweite Taste von links drückst, erscheint ja MagicEco. Und wenn du danach die Source Taste drückst, ändert sich die Taste sowieso immer 
Da sind die ganzn Funktionen, die du benötigst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Wäre super wenn du mir ein Feedback geben würdest, gilt auch für andere die, die Einstellungen ausprobieren.


----------



## killabug (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich finde die Einstellungen ganz gut, hab aber noch nicht die großen Erfahrungen mit dem TFT. ECO 100% ist wirklich ganz nett für Filme.

Ich hab immer noch das Gefühl, dass in dunklen Bereichen Details verschluckt werden (*hmpf*), aber da ich nirgends im Internet ähnliche Beschwerden gelesen habe, wirds wohl so richtig sein. Vielleicht war mein letzter Monitor einfach zu hell eingestellt ... da gabs zwar mehr Details, aber hat dann halt net so toll ausgesehen ... und zur Not kann man ja die Helligkeit im Videoplayer oder Treiber ändern (falls ich mich nicht daran gewöhnen kann).


----------



## Semih91 (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also hab jetzt NFSU2 gespielt und die Farben sind noch etwas besser geworden. Ich denke, dass ich das jetzt so lassen werde


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@ hulkhardy1

Ich hab deine Konfig mal ausprobiert. Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...und-um-das-thema-monitore-10.html#post2393098

Was mir aufgefallen ist, sind die Farben in Skype. Das Grün ist viel zu hell. Ebenso das Gelb von Smileys. Ich glaub ich muss bei meinem noch ein bisschen rumspielen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich habe auch fest gestellt das es sehr stark mit der Grafikkarte zusammen hängt wie die Farben interpretiert wird. Geh ich recht in der Annahme das du eine ATI hast? Denn bei der Nvidia sind die Farben nicht so stark, so das dieser Effekt bei nicht auftritt.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Jup, da hast du Recht. Ich hab eine ASUS Matrix Platinum 5870.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Jo man, da wirst du deine Einstellungen wohl alleine rausfinden müssen. Habe ich aber erst später mitbekommen das die ATI ein ganz anderes Bild liefern als die Nvidia, liegt wohl an den Standart Einstellungen des Treibers. Damit hast du auch nicht die Möglichkeit den HDMI Schwarzwert zu verändern. Ob das jetzt besser ist oder nicht ist die Frage aber mir kommen die Farben bei der Nvidia Karte realistischer vor bei der ATI sind die Farben ein wenig übertriben. Bei Filmen scheint die Farbmischung der ATI besser zu sein aber das ist halt alles subjektiv und empfindet jeder anderster.


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich werd mal ein bisschen rumprobieren und die entgültige Konfig für ATI-Karten dann posten.


----------



## Scarecrow76 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aufmerksam eure Antworten gelesen und bin jetzt doch wieder drauf und dran den Monitor BX 2450 zu kaufen. Gestern habe ich aber gehört das man mit dem DVI auf HDMI Probleme bekommt. Der Verkäufer sagte das HDMI nicht Pixel getreu überträgt und das man immer einen schwarzen Rand bekommt.

Also meine Graka ist eine Gainward Radeon 4850 mit 2 DVI ausgängen.

Ich möchte schon ein schönes bild haben ;o)

Gruß


----------



## Semih91 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich hab ein 8800GTX und selbst damit hab ich noch ein super Bild 
Und es wurde auch per DVI->HDMI verbunden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Da siehst du mal wie dumm manche Verkäufer sind. Ob HDMI oder DVI ist völlig egal bei beiden ist das Bild Signal digital, der einzige Unterschied besteht darin das HDMI noch zusätzlich den Ton mit überträgt. Die Aussage das es beim HDMI Signal einen schwarzen Rand gäbe ist der totale Quatsch und zeugt von Nichtsahnung seitens des Verkäufers. Also ich habe ihn auch über HDMI-DVI angeschlossen und keinerlei Probleme und kenne auch keinen der welche hat.


----------



## killabug (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Beim ersten Hochfahren wird es bei einer ATI-Karte tatsächlich einen schwarzen "Rahmen" geben, ist aber sozusagen nur eine Einstellungssache (Overscan im Catalyst Control Center auf 0%) stellen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ja davon hab ich auch schon gelesen, ist aber ein Bug von ATI der mit dem neuen Treiber korregiert wurde und hat nix mit dem HDMI Anschluss zu tun.


----------



## Scarecrow76 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

also werde ich Ihn mir dann doch kaufen....und bin auf das Bild gespannt...


----------



## Ironic11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Moin Moin,

seit heute bin ich auch stolzer besitzer des BX2450. 
Ich bin im großen und ganzen auch sehr begeistert,allerdings gibt es da eine Sache die mich stutzig macht.

Und zwar blitzen,blinken (ka wie ichs beschreiben soll >,<) die Konturen meines Wallpapers immer auf wenn ich einen Ordner schließe.
Ich weiss jetz nich obs Hardwarebedingt (Angeschlossen via HDMI - DVI an GTX260)  is oder reine Einstellungssache.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen,zur not muss ich halt mein Rückgaberecht nutzen und mir n neues model liefern lassen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Kann sein das du Magic Bright auf optimal geschalltet hast, der versucht dann ständig sich anzupassen. Mein Tip stell ihn auf benutzerdefeniert und stelle ihn Manuell von Hand ein, dann hast du sowiso ein besseres Bild.


----------



## killabug (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Wer sich unsicher ist: Prad.de hat den BX2350 getestet. Leider nur als Premium-Test und 2,5€ sind jetzt auch nicht sehr günstig (für einen Testbericht), aber vielleicht will es ja jemand investieren.

Der TFT hat anscheinend nur ein "Befriedigend" bekommen, aber die testen halt sehr genau. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Ironic11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kann sein das du Magic Bright auf optimal geschalltet hast, der versucht dann ständig sich anzupassen. Mein Tip stell ihn auf benutzerdefeniert und stelle ihn Manuell von Hand ein, dann hast du sowiso ein besseres Bild.



Hab eben nochmal nachgeguckt,steht auf benutzerdef.
Hab mich nach anschluss des Monitors an deine Einstellungen gehalten,die du auf seite 10 angegeben hast.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn? Ich versuche es mir vorzustellen was du genau meinst aber ich weiß es nicht genau wie ich mir das vorstellen soll.


----------



## Ironic11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Der Monitor is an eine GTX260AMP² angeschlossen, weil ich davon 2 besitze hab ich natürlich versucht den Monitor an die andere Karte anzuschließen, um ggf nen Defekt auszuschließen, allerdings dort das selbe Bild.

Um das mal genauer darzustellen, mein wallpaper is zurzeit folgender:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rund um das Windowslogo sieht man ja so kreisähnliche konturen, und diese sind es dann auch die halt kurz schwarz aufblinken wenn ich einen ordner schließe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Schmeiß mal deinen Treiber runter und nimm den 260.99. Auch wenn du ihn schon benutzt runter damit und nochmal neu drauf.


----------



## Ironic11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Jup... gesagt,getan, aber geholfen hats leider nich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Lass mal einen Film laufen und schau ob es dort Probleme gibt. Ach und setzt mal die Standart Einstellungen im NV Treiber wieder her. Das wird leider gespeichert auch wenn du den Treiber runter nimmst, vieleicht hast du früher mal was verstellt. Als letztes schließe mal deinen Monitor mit dem VGA Kabel an, bei deiner Graka war doch bestimmt ein DVI-VGA Adapter bei. Ist nur ein Test um zu sehen obs wirklich am Monitor liegt.


----------



## Ironic11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich hab mittlerweile schon n paar Filme ausprobiert und auch schon nen paar Spiele gespielt und mir ist nix aufgefallen, dort is die qualität wirklich hervorragend.

Hab eben über das mitgelieferte VGA Kabel und nem DVI Adapter probiert obs ohne dieses aufblitzen funktioniert,aber auch unter dem Analogen anschluss gibt es das Problem.

Edit: Werd mir vom Kollegen dann mal das HDMI-DVI kabel besorgen, der hat ebenfalls nen bx2450,vllt sind ja auch die kabel defekt, desweiteren werd ich ihn auch mal an nen anderen Computer anschließen... mal sehen was sich so ergibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also ein Problem das sich nur auf dem Desktop zeigt und nicht in Spielen oder Filmen???? Ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig. Könntest du mal ein kleines Filmchen drehen und auf youtube hochladen, weil ich habe immer noch keine genaue Vorstellung wie das Problem bei dir aussieht.


----------



## Scarecrow76 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hallo zusammen,
was haltet ihr von dem Acer LED S2 S242HL , den habe ich gerade bei GEizhals.at gefunden.
Acer LED S2 S242HLAbid, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ET.FS2HE.A01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
VOm Preis her ist der sehr attraktiv.
Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich kann halt nur nach den Technischen Daten gehen und die sind jetzt nicht so prickelnd. 1. Blickwinkel nur 160°/160° und "nur" 5ms Reaktionszeit. Da würd ich dir eher empfehlen den Samsung BX2450 der kosten nur 20€ mehr hat aber 170°/160° und 2ms Reaktionszeit.


----------



## Ironic11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hatte zwischenzeitig schonmal versucht ein Video aufzunehmen, allerdings hab ich zurzeit nur mein Handy da,welches zwar ne gute cam hat, aber trotzdem is das extrem schwierig einzufangen.

Konnte gerade so eben mit 0.25 speed ausm vlc n paar screens ziehen^^

1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dunkelblaue was um das windowslogo herum is,is quasi dieses aufblitzen der Konturen was ich meinte. In Echtzeit wird es schwarz dargestellt, aber besser konnt ich es nich einfangen,da es wirklich nichmal 1 sec is^^.


----------



## mojoxy (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hey Jungs,

ich brauch auch mal nen neuen Monitor. Besser gesagt zwei  Pflichtanfoderung ist eine Vesa Halterung da ich die beiden an eine Wandhalterung befestige.

Haupteinsatzgebiet: Video- und Tonschnitt. Bisschen Bildbearbeitung. Office & Surfen
Nebeneinsatzgebiet: Spiele, Filme

Ich habe diesen Kollegen mal entdeckt. Taugt der was? Oder würdet Ihr was anderes empfehlen? Habe leider so gut wie gar keinen Überblick mehr über den LCD Markt. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich glaub du hast den Link vergessen, den du meinst der vieleicht was taugt!


----------



## mojoxy (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich glaube Du hast recht 

Meinte den hier: iiyama ProLite E2208HDS, 22", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ist schon bisschen spät und mein Tag war lange...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@Ironic11, ok jetzt sehe ich was du meinst und das ist nich normal. Was mich aber stutzig macht das bei Filmen oder Spiele, kein Effekt auftritt. Das könnte natürlich auch ein Grafikkarten problem sein, da du ja gesagt hast das es auch bei Fenster im windows auftritt. Mach mal bitte volgendes und schmeiß den Graka Treiber noch mal runter und lass den Windows Standart Treiber erst mal drauf, das ruckelt zwar dan ein wenig soll aber nur ein test sein. Jetzt beobachte mal ob das Problem immer noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Ironic11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich denke ich hab das Problem gelöst, nen Kumpel hat den entscheidenden Tipp gegeben die Reaktionszeit runterzustellen,dadurch is dieser effekt weggegangen.

Trotzdem möchte ich mich für deine Mühen bei dir bedanken


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Toller Kumpel den auf die Idee wäre ich garnicht gekommen. Stimmt in der Gebrauchsanweisung steht das man die Reaktionszeit nur auf schnellstens schallten soll wenn man Filme schaut. Obwohl ich bei mir keine negativen Effekt bemerkt habe. Kann aber natürlich auch mit der Graka zusammenhängen die du benutzt sondst kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Könntest du deinen Kumpel fragen wie er darauf gekommen ist, das würde mich doch sehr interessieren!


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



> Stimmt in der Gebrauchsanweisung steht das man die Reaktionszeit nur auf schnellstens schallten soll wenn man Filme schaut.


Das ist mir neu^^ Könnte aber auch daran liegen, das ích die Anleitung nicht gelesen habe xD

Aber mir ist auch kein negativer Effekt aufgefallen.


----------



## Scarecrow76 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

also heute um 16:00 wird der BX2450 meins sein :o) dann werde ich den heute abend mal anschließen und mal sehen was die Bildqualität bei mir dann so macht...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Freud mich für dich ist ein toller Monitor und sieht optisch auch noch super aus. @Painkiller, ist wohl so das wenn du die Reaktionszeit auf Normal schalltest, es 2ms sind(Grauwert), alles darüber ist eine Art Übertaktung was sie über das normale hinaus beschleunigt. Was natürlich erkären dürfte warum es beim BX2450 keinen Lag oder schlieren oder änliches gibt. Hir einen Auszug aus dem Handbuch zum Thema Raktionszeit.

Beschleunigt die Reaktionszeit der LCD-Anzeige über den Originalwert hinaus, so dass bewegte Bilder
schärfer und natürlicher erscheinen.
• <Normal>
• <Schneller>
• <Schnellstens>
• Es wird empfohlen, den Modus <Normal> oder <Schneller> zu verwenden, solange Sie
keine Filme anzeigen.


----------



## Helveterix (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hallo Zusammen
Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten 3D Bildschirm, bin aber nun auch auf diesen synmaster BX2450Led  gestossen! Ich habe ja den Syncmaster 226BW, (Prad:gut) und bin nicht einfach so mit irgendeinem zu Frieden!
Was meint Ihr? Einen 3D zurzeit, oder warten und dafür den Synmaster BX2450 jetzt? Prad beurteilt den Vorgänger Samsung BX2440 LED nur mit "befridigend"!
Ach ja, brauche ihn für auch für Hobby Bildbearbeitung und natürlich Gamen....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Weiß du das ist alles ne Preisfrage, man darf nicht vergessen das der Samsung BX2450 LED nur um die 200€ kostet und dafür ist die Leistung einfach spitze. Prad.de bemängelt die einstelltasten des Monitors, sind ja keine Tasten sondern ein Infrarot Sensor musst nicht mal berühren. Zugegeben ist gewöhnungs bedürftig. Dann kann man ihn nicht in der Höhe verstellen, hat keinen DVI Anschluss, keine Vesa Löcher für ne Wandhalterung, die Standart Einstllungen sind nich so dolle.....das sind aber alles sachen die mir wurscht sind.
Mir kommt es darauf an das ich keine Schlieren, Nachzieheffekt, Lag und änliches habe. Ich spiele halt sehr viel. Durch die LED Technik ist  er sehr Energiesparend, max 27Watt. Die Ausleuchtung ist recht gleichmäßig. Vorallem die Farben sind recht Farbecht und nicht so übertrieben wie bei andern Monitoren, das merkt man besonder wenn man die Gesichtsfarbe betrachtet, in Filmen. Lies dir mal die Beurteilungen durch bei Amazon oder anderen Onlinhändlern die sind eigentlich duchweg gut. Bestell ihn dir einfach und wenn er dir nicht gefällt schick ihn wieder zurück machen viele so. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## RapToX (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

so, hab mir jetzt den benq xl2410t bestellt 
...auch wenn der preis nicht grade niedrig ist.
bin wirklich gespannt, ob er hält was er verspricht. werd dann mal berichten, wie er sich in der praxis schlägt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Super um so mehr Erfahrungsberichte von verschiedenen Monitoren um so besser.


----------



## Helveterix (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@hulkhardy1:
Die 3D PC Monitore sind alle noch in den Anfängen (Ghosting, Inputlag, Blickwinckel) und reichen wahrscheinlich nicht zur zusätzlichen Hobby-Bildbearbeitung...

Wenn der Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 Bildqualitätsmässig mindestens so gut wie der Syncmaster 226BW ist, dann ist er schon gut! Auf die Tasten kommt es mir nicht so an und auch bei meinem habe ich keine Höhenverstellung...

Kaufen und wieder zurückgeben wegen Missgefallen geht bei uns in der Schweiz eigentlich nicht, es müsste schon ein Irrtum vorliegen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also wen dein Hobby wirklich die Bildbearbeitung ist dann rate ich dir dringend in ein Fachgeschäft zu gehen und dir die verschiedenen Monitore life an zu sehne. Jeder hat ein anderes Farbempfinden und mitlerweile finde ich die, nicht so prozig wirkenden Farben beim BX2450 als wirklich sehr angenehm. Das ist halt meine persönliche Wahrnehmung. Aus diesem Grund habe ich jetzt leichte probleme dir ein Monitor zu empfehlen.


----------



## Helveterix (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Nur Mut... Da ich mit einem Syncmaster 226BW zufrieden war...
Ich weiss, Profi Fotografen bevorzugen andere Panels... bin ich aber nicht, nur hobbymässig! Internet und Gamen gehören auch dazu... Nur Filme ansehen am PC tue ich sehr selten, für das hab ich ja den Fernseher!

Und übrigens, an den syncmaster 226BW musste ich mich zuerst auch dran gewöhnen - und auch den musste ich speziel einstellen!

Dass die Sensortasten beim BX2450 nicht beleuchtet sind, ist schon schade, denn im Geschäft stand neben dem ein Syncmaster XL2370 - und der hat die Tasten mit Beleuchtung Ein/aus!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Gut hir habe ich einen der für seinen Preis wirklich hervorragend ist, Reaktionszeit 1ms was schon einmalig ist, auch eine 1a Bildquallität bietet. Ich habe nur von dem Monitor gehört und gelesen aber den hätte ich mir wohl gekauft wenn ich die Kohle gehabt hätte, bin aber mit dem BX2450 auch zufrieden da er um einiges billiger ist.
ViewSonic VX2739wm, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio | Geizhals.at Österreich

Da du ja auch Bildbearbeitung machst wirst du die 27 Zoll zu schätzen wissen. Gut er kostet 320E aber einen Monitor holt man sich ja nicht alle Tage, ist ja eigentlich immer das Teil das den Rest des PC's um Jahre überlebt.


----------



## killabug (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich hab mal aus Neugierde in den Prad-Test des BX2350 investiert. Mal abgesehen von leichter Verblüffung (den BX2350 kann man laut Test nicht nach vorne neigen, scheint mir aber der selbe Standfuß wie beim BX2450 zu sein ... und bei dem gehts ja *schulterzuck*) und Enttäuschung (Test kommt mir irgendwie etwas schlampig vor; Fazit passt irgendwie nicht ganz zum restlichen Test .. war zumindest für mich nicht nachvollziehbar) wurde dort die MagicAngle-Funktion gelobt. Insbesondere der "Zurücklehnmodus"-Modus soll bei Filmen gut sein.

Hat jemand von euch das Magic-Angle Zeugs schon mal benutzt?


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also ich noch nicht. Ich hab meinen Manuell eingestellt. Da ich eine AMD-Grafikkarte habe, konnte ich leider nicht auf hulkhardy1´s Konfig zurückgreifen. 

Bin immer noch am testen.


----------



## Helveterix (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

ViewSonic VX2739wm, 27", denn scheints bei uns nicht zu geben... es gibt aber auch einen Samung mit 27 Zoll...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Jep, Samsung hat sehr viele gute Monitore, die sind auch massenhaft in den top 15 bei den Amazon Verkaufscharts vertretenl. Einer der BESTEN:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770H Test Monitor


----------



## Scarecrow76 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

hallo zusammen,

also ich habe den Monitor (BX 2450) nun und bin doch etwas unzufrieden... ich bekomme den schwarzen Rand nicht weg und das Bild ist sehr unscharf. keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll...
habe die HD4850 + 64 bit Windows vista .

kann mir noch einer nen tipp geben..

Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Oh ja, die ATI's. Erstens hast du den aktuellen Treiber drauf also den 10.10 ? Wenn nicht musst du im Treiber den Overscann auf 0 schallten dann müsste der schwaze Rand weg sein. Zweitens was für eine Auflösung hast du in Windows eingestellt?


----------



## Scarecrow76 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Wo finde ich denn diesen Overscan....
auflösung 1920 * 1080 in windows

installiere gerade den 10.10 treiber...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ok, mit dem 10.10 müsste der ATI Bug weg sein und du das volle Bild haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Sorry, für den doppel Post aber das muss jetzt einfach sein. Ich hab mal mit den erweiterten Monitor Einstellungen im Treiber von Nvidia rum gespielt und die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 66MHz übertaktet und noch ein paar ander Einstellungen verändert unteranderem die Polarität. Und als ich diese Einstellungen aktiviert habe, ist mir die Fresse runter geklappt, ich weiß net wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll. Da ist der Effekt mit dem HDMI-Wert dreck dagegen, ich übertreib echt nicht aber hir zum selber nach machen.


----------



## apostoli (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Diese Einstellungen im Treiber müssen aber jedes mal neu eingestellt werden, wenn der Treiber aktualisiert wird, oder ? Werd ich mal probieren


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Eigentlich müssten sie beibehalten werden weil der Nvidia Treiber automatisch ein Benutzerprofiel an legt und wenn du jetzt ein Update trüber bügelst müsste das Profiel erhalten bleiben. Auprobiert habe ich es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Semih91 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Was genau passiert, wenn du es auf 66MHz übertaktest? Hat es ein Vorteil? Und verkürzt sich die lebenszeit oder sowas, wenn man den so übertaktet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Übertaktung stresst die Hardware immer mehr an, das ist bei CPU, Garak u.s.w. nicht anderster. Obwohl man das nicht ganz mit einander vergleichen kann, da die Leistungsaufnahme nicht oder nur sehr gering beim Monitor steigt. Ob es was bringt must du selber feststellen also ich konnte eine recht hohen Effekt bei mir feststellen, da sind wohl noch ein paar andere Bauteile von der Übertaktung betroffen den auch der Kontrast und die Farben haben sich bei mir verändert. Hab aber extra einen Thread aufgemacht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-mehr-performenz-auch-bei-lcd-displays.html


----------



## Helveterix (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@hulkhardy1:
Werd mir den Samsung P2770H mal ansehen... Bis dahin bleibe ich aber mal beim BX2450 als Favorit der "Nicht 3D" fähigen Monitore!
Der XL2370 Led wäre auch noch ein interessanter, vorallem weil der Kontrast höher ist und die Bedieungstasten beleuchtet sind... allerdings gibts den noch nicht im 24 Zoll!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Der P2770H war Testsieger bei 27 Zoll Monitoren nur die Farbprillianz wurde bemängelt. Also von daher, aber hir hab ich mal einen guten link für dich. Damit bekommst du einen besseren Überblick:
Testbericht über 40 Monitore in PC Games Hardware 7/2010


----------



## Scarecrow76 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

also ich habe den neuen Treiber 10.11 installiert und ich muss sagen leider habe ich den effekt immer noch...ich kann den OVerscan ausschalten und dann habe ich ein volles Bild. Aber wenn ich ein Spiel starte geht das wieder weg und ich habe den schwarzen Rand wieder...das ist ein mist...
PAssiert das mit Nvidia Grakas auch??? dann werde ich mir mal eine GTX 460 zulegen.


----------



## killabug (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



Scarecrow76 schrieb:


> also ich habe den neuen Treiber 10.11 installiert und ich muss sagen leider habe ich den effekt immer noch...ich kann den OVerscan ausschalten und dann habe ich ein volles Bild. Aber wenn ich ein Spiel starte geht das wieder weg und ich habe den schwarzen Rand wieder...das ist ein mist...
> PAssiert das mit Nvidia Grakas auch??? dann werde ich mir mal eine GTX 460 zulegen.



Ich hab den 10.10 und hatte BX2450 zwar nur ein paar Tage, aber das Problem hatte ich nie (hab in der Zeit aber auch nur 2 Spiele getestet).

Hattest du das Problem auch mit 10.10 oder nur mit 10.11?


----------



## Scarecrow76 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

ich hatte vorher noch einen 9.XX Treiber drauf..und dann auf anraten den neusten Treiber...vielleicht versuche ich den 10.10 noch mal extra..dann mal sehen...ich bin echt ein wenig genervt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich weiß das der 10.9 diesen elenden Bug hatte aber wie @killiabug ja geschrieben hatt der 10.10 müsste funktionieren.


----------



## Scarecrow76 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

kann es noch was anderes sein...ich nutze nicht das kabel das mitgeliefert wurde... ich habe einen Adapter DVI auf HDMI und dann ein HDMI kabel dran. 
Win 7 64bit prof. / HD 4850 / Treiber 10.11
Gibt es da vielleicht alternative Software??? 
Oder muss ich wirklich ne neue GRaka kaufen...
im schlimmsten fall muss ich den Monitor wieder zurück schicken..
Gruß


----------



## killabug (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

aus nem anderen Forum:


> über Overscan/Scaling weinen bringt nix, mit den 10.10er Betas hatten sie das problem eigentlich gefixt.
> Allerdings scheint es seit dem 10.11 wieder da zu sein.



Die Graka selbst sollte nicht schuld sein (hab auch eine 4850), das ist bestenfalls ein Treiberproblem. Wie gesagt, mit dem 10.10 hats bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Semih91 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hast du auch bei Bildgröße auf Breit gestellt? Das könnte evtl. auch etwas ausmachen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Das ATI einfach seine Treiber nicht in den Griff bekommt, da machen sie mal wieder ihren Ruf alle Ehre. Nutz jetzt entlich mal den 10.10 wie ich schon ganz am Anfang gesagt habe und es läuft dann richtig, also mach jetzt kein Hecktik von wegen zurück schicken oder neue Graka kaufen.


----------



## RapToX (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



RapToX schrieb:


> so, hab mir jetzt den benq xl2410t bestellt
> ...auch wenn der preis nicht grade niedrig ist.
> bin wirklich gespannt, ob er hält was er verspricht. werd dann mal berichten, wie er sich in der praxis schlägt.


kurzes zwischenfazit:

habe ihn heute angeschlossen und ich bin wirklich beeindruckt.
die voreinstellungen waren zwar nicht das gelbe vom ei, aber nach rücksprache mit anderen besitzern dieses monitors, bin ich zu einem zufriedenstellenden ergebnis gekommen.

nun das wichtigste: spiele!
konnte bis jetzt zwar noch nicht viele spiele testen, da der monitor momentan noch am zweit-pc hängt, aber die 120hz machen sich schon deutlich bemerkbar. hätte ich nicht gedacht 
bei css tritt mit 60hz deutlich wahrnehmbares tearing auf (ohne vsync). mit 120hz ist der effekt zwar noch nicht ganz verschwunden, aber deutlich abgeschwächt. es läuft einfach viel flüssiger 
werde nächste woche weitere spiele testen können, wenn ich den monitor an meinen spiele-pc hänge.

zudem ist die höhenverstellung ein sehr nettes feature.
einziger kritikpunkt bisher, wäre die etwas unregelmäßige ausleuchtung am unteren rand. aber das stört mich jetzt nicht so extrem.


----------



## mojoxy (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich brauch auch mal nen neuen Monitor. Besser gesagt zwei  Pflichtanfoderung ist eine Vesa Halterung da ich die beiden an eine Wandhalterung befestige.
> 
> ...



Hat keiner einen Rat für mich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Oh, sorry hab ich wohl iregentwie überlesen. Also der Liyama ist nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt was er kostet. Alternativ der ViewSonic ist besser aber auch teuere:
ViewSonic VX2268wm, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI, Audio | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Ist halt immer ne Preisfrage aber wie gesagt für das Geld ist der Liyama wirklich gut, da gibts nicht wenige Monitore die teurer sind und bei weitem nicht so gut.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also Overscan funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme. Muss mal nachschauen was ich für einen Treiber drauf hab. Den Treiber aktualisier ich nur noch mit Steam  Bin zu faul zum Downloaden.


----------



## killabug (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Prad haben den BX2350 getestet und ich hab mal (im Forum) nachgefragt, welche Einstellungen empfohlen werden:



> Um den Blaustich zu korrigieren empfehle ich die Settings zur sRGB-Kalibrierung:
> 
> "sRGB" (Helligkeit: 140 cd/m², Gamma: sRGB, Weißpunkt: D65):
> Helligkeit: 46, Kontrast: 75, Gamma Modus1, Rot: 50, Grün: 50, Blau: 37



Zusätzlich noch wegen dem HDMI-Schwarzwert:


> "HDMI Schwarzwert gering" wäre nach Samsungs Nomenklatur Videolevel (RGB Wertebereich: 16-235). Allerdings ist ihnen hier die Abstimmung nicht geglückt. Die eigentlich falsche Kombination aus "HDMI Schwarzwert gering" am Bildschirm und PC-Leveln in der Zuspielung bildet die einzig brauchbare Variante aus insgesamt 4 Möglichkeiten.



Natürlich ist das alles Geschmackssache, aber Besitzer der BX2X50 Reihe können diese ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Seltsamer weiße habe ich einen Effekt? festegestellt, ich weiß nicht wie ich es anderst beschreiben kann. Im Nvidia Treiber habe ich die Manuelle Anpassung, " Benutzerdefenierte Auflösung erstellen" ausgeführt und hatt eine Erfahrung der Dritten Art! Als ich das getan habe hatt ich plötzlich ein hervortagendes Bild, sowohl beim Schwarzwert als auch bei den Farben. Erst dachte ich es liegt an der Übertaktung, hab sie von 60 auf 66Hz angehoben, aber nein daran lag es nicht. Auch mit 60Hz tritt diese Effekt auf. Alleine die Aktivierung eines Benutzer Profiels hat das ausgelöst. Am Monitor ist dann auch der Menüpunkt "HDMI-Schwarzwert" ausgegraut und mann kann ihn auch nicht mehr einstellen. Hir die Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killabug (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Alleine die Aktivierung eines Benutzer Profiels hat das ausgelöst. Am Monitor ist dann auch der Menüpunkt "HDMI-Schwarzwert" ausgegraut und mann kann ihn auch nicht mehr einstellen. Hir die Einstellungen:



Möglicherweise hast du durch die Aktivierung des Profils den Output verändert. Anscheinend kann man den HDMI-Schwarzwert nur ändern, wenn per YCbCr zugespielt wird. Wird per RGB zugespielt, ist der HDMI-Schwarzwert ausgegraut und wird wohl automatisch gesetzt.

Ist aber alles nur eine Annahme (siehe Prad).

Vielleicht kann man das bei Nvidia irgendwo in den Einstellungen ändern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ist sowie so seltsam bei ATI Karten und Treibern kann man den Schwarzwert auch nicht verändern nur bei Nvidia. Aber wenn ich im Nvidia Treiber nix verändere und am Monitor den Schwarzwert umschallte, bekomme ich zwar ein besseres Bild aber nicht so gut als wenn ich diese Einstellung im Nvidia Treiber mache und der Schwarzwert sich selber ausgraut. Ich weiß ist ein wenig seltsam aber dennoch ist dieser Effekt vorhanden???


----------



## killabug (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist sowie so seltsam bei ATI Karten und Treibern kann man den Schwarzwert auch nicht verändern nur bei Nvidia.



Ich glaub, das liegt daran, dass bei ATI-Karten standardmäßig per RGB zugespielt wird.
Angeblich geht es, wenn man den beiliegenden DVI-HDMI-Adapter von ATI nutzt, da dann per YCbCr zugespielt. Konnte ich aber selbst nicht testen, da bei meiner Karte kein entsprechender Adapter dabei war.

Das ist meine Theorie ... aber warum dein Bild auf einmal soviel besser ist, weiß ich auch nicht *schulterzuck*.


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ist hier ein User der den BX2450 mit einer AMD-Karte befeuert? Wenn ja, welche Einstellungen werden für den Monitor verwendet? Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der perfekten Einstellung


----------



## xivi82 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist hier ein User der den BX2450 mit einer AMD-Karte befeuert? Wenn ja, welche Einstellungen werden für den Monitor verwendet? Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der perfekten Einstellung



Hi, hab ihn mir vorgestern ebenfalls gegönnt. Befeuere ihn mit einer AMD Vapor-X 5870 per HDMI-HDMI Kabel. Die Voreinstellungen sind aber ein Graus gewesen. Bin leider noch nicht viel zum einstellen gekommen, werde mich heute aber damit auseinandersetzen und dann hier berichten. Wie sind deine derzeitigen Einstellungen?

lg
xivi


----------



## killabug (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Heut kam mein zweiter BX2450 von Amazon und auch dieser hatte einen langen Kratzer an der selben Stelle wie der erste. Nur diesmal sah das restliche Gehäuse deutlich verkratzter aus ... hmpf.

Einmal werd ich es noch versuchen, dann wirds ein anderer Monitor.


----------



## rob-sfb (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hi. Habe mich durch diesen Threat von vorn bis hinten gelesen und gestern den BX2450 bei Amazon bestellt. Heute ist er gekommen und war schon ganz gespannt auf das Bild. Hab jetzt die letzten Einstellungen von hulkhardy1 genommen. Gaaanz zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht. Nutze den Monitor über HDMI -> HDMI und einer Toxic 5850. Werde mich aber später weiter mit den Einstellugnen beschäftigen. Hoffe ich habe auch noch so einen AHA- Effekt...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Das kenn ich am Anfang denkt man, ok ganz gutes Bild aber irgentwie, hmm. Das dauert ne Weile bis du das optimum findest. Woran harperts bei dir, Schwarzwert oder die Farben, was gefällt dir nich so?


----------



## rob-sfb (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Naja Halt diese Oha Bildgefühl^^ So schön knackig usw. Probiere aber gerade mal die Magic*** funktion aus. Wenn man die auf Demo-Modus stellt, hat man ein getrenntes Bild, um die Unterschiede zu sehen. Finde das Bild unter der Magic*** ganz gut. Der Schwarzwert ist dort deutlich besser als in der Benutzerdfinierten Einstellung... Habe ein Bild, wo der Hintergrund schön schwarz ist. Wenn ich nun die Magic*** funktion nutze und auf Demo stelle, dieses Bild dann geteilt wird und ich es vergleichen kann, sehe ich auf der linken Seite ein geiles Bild und auf der rechten, sieht mann das hervorgehobene aus dem Bild, was eigendlich im schwarzen nicht sehbar sein sollte... schwierig schwierig


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Das Problem ist, das man oft die knalligen Farben gewöhnt ist von nicht so hochwertigen Monitoren und der BX2450 ist da Farbechter, da muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Hatte vorher einen Packard Bell Monitor für 140€ der hatte auch knalligere Farben. Wie gesagt war beim Moderator Painkiller genauso, man braucht ein wenig Zeit um die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden. Außerdem hat noch jeder Mensch ein anderes Helligkeitsgefühl und Farbwahrnehmung. Aber irgendwann kommt der Moment auch für dich wo du denkst, so jetzt das ist es!!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Stell ihn ein anhand von Testbildern.....und dann lass es so!
Sonst kommst du aus dem einstellen nicht mehr raus. 
Wenn die Quelle z.B. blasse Farben, oder einen Rotstich hat, dann liegt das eben an der Quelle (Bild, Video) und wenn du dann jedesmal die einstellungen änderst 
wirst du nie ...deswegen einmal einstellen und basta!


----------



## rob-sfb (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Was ich komsich finde ist, dass ich aus dem Monitor keinen Ton rausbekomme... In Systemeinstellungen schon nachgeschaut, passiert aber nix...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Das Teil hat doch gar keine Lautsprecher......oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Stimmt, keine Lautsprecher aber einen Kopfhörer Anschluss der aber auch nur funktioniert wenn man ein HDMI-HDMI Kabel angeschlossen hat.


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi. Habe mich durch diesen Threat von vorn bis hinten gelesen und gestern den BX2450 bei Amazon bestellt. Heute ist er gekommen und war schon ganz gespannt auf das Bild. Hab jetzt die letzten Einstellungen von hulkhardy1 genommen. Gaaanz zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht. Nutze den Monitor über HDMI -> HDMI und einer Toxic 5850. Werde mich aber später weiter mit den Einstellugnen beschäftigen. Hoffe ich habe auch noch so einen AHA- Effekt...



Man sollte vllt. erwähnen das hulkhardy1 eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte verwendet! Die Farben müssen bei AMD-Karten anders eingestellt werden. 

Die Einstellungen sind also für Nvidia gedacht.  Sah bei mir auch sehr skuril aus. xD

Sobald ich dier passende Einstellung hab mit der ich zufrieden bin, melde ich mich hier sowieso.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Bin aber auch immer noch am testen, momentan hab ich mir MagicColor vorgennommen. Besonders beim Vollmodus da werden die Farben recht knallig, wohl erher was für die Amis!


----------



## rob-sfb (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Soo hab meinen jetzt mal so eingestellt, dass es für mich passt, was auch gerne andere ausprobieren können. (ATI)

Bild: - Helligkeit: 30
       - Kontrast: 100
       - Schärfe: 80
       - MagicBright: Benutzerdef.
       - MagicAngel: aus
       - Reaktionszeit: schnellste

Farbe: - MagicColor: aus
          - r, g, b: 50
          - Farbtemp.: normal
          - Gamma: Modus 3

Setup: MagicEco: deakt.

Sieht für mich pers. nicht schlecht aus. Wenn man allerdings MagicColor anschaltet, hat man natürlich ein sau geiles Bild. Leider wird aber in diesem Modus zu viel vom schwarz verschluckt. Bestes Beispiel ist bei mir Star Wars Force Unleashed 2. Fummel mich da aber noch n bissl rein. Tschooos denn.


----------



## SaschaW (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Anstatt einen thread zu eröffnen, frage ich erstmal hier im Sammelthread. 

Habe mir vorgestern meinen zusammengestellten PC bestellt. Nun brauche ich noch einen Monitor. Da ich jahrelang nur auf Macs unterwegs war, habe ich jedoch keinen Plan davon. Ich möchte maximal 200 Euro für das Gerät ausgeben und es gerne bei Alternate bestellen (da ich dort noch Gutscheine habe). Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Ich hatte den SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER B2230H ins Auge gefasst. Laut diversen Testberichten soll der in Ordnung sein jedoch geht es vielleicht günstiger und besser. Ich habe zB keine Ahnung, ob es ein vernünftiges Format ist. Mein alter Röhrenmonitor (vor 8 jahren beim letzten PC) war halt 4:3. 

Verbaute Grafikkarte ist eine Gigabyte Geforce GTX460 OC.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Warum mit weniger zufrieden geben?  Ich würde diesen hier empfehlen 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 61 cm (24") - Samsung B2440


----------



## SaschaW (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Bei diesem Preis finde ich es ein wenig schwach, dass er kein HDMI hat.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Du weist, das HDMI nur zusätzlich noch den Ton mit überträgt? HDMI bietet keine Bildverbesserung.

Von daher finde ich es vernachlässigbar.


----------



## SaschaW (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Oh ok. Danke für den Hinweis. Dachte die Bildqualität wäre dann auch ein wenig besser. Wieder was gelernt.

Wie schaut es denn alternativ mit dem hier aus?

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H

Ist ein paar Euro günstiger und eine Produktnummer höher (ka ob das bei Samsung auf einen Nachfolger schließen lässt). Gefällt mir optisch jedoch ein wenig besser. Kurioserweise sieht dieser auf den Screenshots auch höher aus. Was ja aber eigentlich nicht sein kann, da beide die gleichen Randdaten haben. Liegt vermutlich an der Perspektive.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Der Monitor ist auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings wirkt er etwas "dick". Aber vllt. kommt das auch nur auf dem Foto so rüber. Die technischen Daten sind auf jeden Fall ok.




> Hi, hab ihn mir vorgestern ebenfalls gegönnt. Befeuere ihn mit einer AMD Vapor-X 5870 per HDMI-HDMI Kabel. Die Voreinstellungen sind aber ein Graus gewesen. Bin leider noch nicht viel zum einstellen gekommen, werde mich heute aber damit auseinandersetzen und dann hier berichten. Wie sind deine derzeitigen Einstellungen?
> 
> lg
> xivi


 
Hi.. Sorry.. Hab das total überlesen. Einstellungen werde ich demnächst posten.


----------



## Helveterix (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@hulkhardy1:
Konnte mir den Samung 27 Zoll, P2770FH noch nicht anschauen, ist es aber nicht so, dass bei dieser Grösse , der Blickabstand schon gross sein sollte... meine, der löst ja auch nur auf 1920x1080 auf?
(der BX2450 ist gerade in Action für sfr 299.- zu haben....)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Der Pixel Abstand bei 1980x1020 bei 24 vs. 27 Zoll ist nur minimal größer. Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben das er dann unscharf wirkt. Jetzt müsste man mal auf die schnelle wissen wie viel 299fr umgerechnet in Euros ist?


----------



## Helveterix (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Laut http://tools.netcetera.ch/bin/change/formwiz-de
227,80 EUR
(Wobei das ist aus der Schweiz berechnet...)
------------


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich weiß ja net so genau wie die Preise bei euch so sind, keine EU, aber das ist der Durchschnitts Preis in Deutschland aber das hast du bestimmt schon ergoogelt! Also ich persönlich wenn ich mir noch mal einen Monitor kaufen müsste würde wahrscheinlich zu einem 27 Zöller greifen!


----------



## Helveterix (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also wie auch immer - wir Schweizer sind immer hinten nach...

Aber was wisst Ihr über den Samsung Syncmaster P2770FH?
*
*

*
*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Dafür gibts bei euch super Schokolade und darum beneide ich euch. Bei uns kostet die ein Vermögen!!


----------



## xmatzelchenx (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen was vom Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren zu halten ist..? Ich habe einen Hannspree HF287 und wollte mir evtl noch einen zweiten Monitor kaufen. Gibt es da nachteile im Betrieb von zwei Monitoren?? Wie schliesst man einen zweiten Monitor an, geht das auch vom HDMI des Monitores zum HDMI des neuen Monitors?? Oder muss man den zweiten only an der Grafikkarte anschliessen?

Meine Karte ist eine 580 GTX, ich freu mich schon was ihr darauf antwortet..

lg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Du musst beide Monitore an die Grafikkarte anschließen, was für Ausgänge die du da verwendest ist wurscht. Der Rest ist ne Einstellungssache im Nvidia Treiber. Also ob du die Monitore Clonen (beide das selbe anzeigen) willst oder ob du einen erweiterten Desktop möchtest mit einer größeren Arbeitsfläche.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Danke schonmal für deine Nachricht, ich muss jetzt erstmal herausfinden ob da Probleme auftreten können im Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren, z.b das die Karte dann im Idle nicht runtertaktet..ich bin halt nur ein Anfänger auf dem Gebiet und muss mich erstmal ausgiebig informieren.

gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also das mit dem runter takten stimmt leider, da die Grafikkarte ja mehr arbeiten muss, durch zwei Displays, taktet sie nicht mehr ganz runter so wie vorher.


----------



## Helveterix (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@hulkhardy1: Unterdessen meint mein Verkäufer auch, dass die Full HD Auflösung bei einen 27 Zöller eigentlich zu klein für den Schreibtisch ist! Zudem habe ich die Angewohnheit, vorallem beim Spielen immer nach vorne zu rücken - deshalb habe ich schon meinen 22 Zöller so weit wie möglich nach hinten gestellt...

Wieviel ist eigentlich die Höhe des aktiven Bildschirmes (ohne Rahmen eben) eines 24 Zöller, bzw. Syncmasters BX2450?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Bei einem Schreibtisch sitzt du halt direkt davor, 20cm Abstand oder so dann fällt einem so was schon auf aber ich finde es eigentlich noch gerade so erträglich. Die Höhe beim BX2450 beträgt 30cm und die Breite 53cm, die Diagonale 24 Zoll 61cm.


----------



## Helveterix (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

OK, Danke!
Kannst Du mir auch noch die Tiefe und Breite des Fusses verraten, damit ich weiss, ob das Ding auf meinem Aufbau Platz hat?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Also die Tiefe beträgt 19.5cm und die Breite 36cm, das gilt aber nur für vorne da der Standfuß ja ein aus einem "V" besteht.


----------



## Helveterix (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Bin mal frech in einem Shop messen gegangen... da hab ich gemesen für "t: 21 cm" und "b: 37 cm"...
aber egal, passt hinein!


----------



## Semih91 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Naja kommt aber auch drauf an, ab wo du das misst. Und die 1-2cm sollten auch keine Probleme darstellen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Breit sinds genau 36.5 und die Tiefe ist schwierig weil du durch die V Konstruktion keinen richtigen Ansatz Punkt hast.


----------



## Helveterix (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Bevor ich zum Kauf schreite, der "Asus VE246H" hab ich irgendwo auch gesehen, und der soll laut prad.de auch gut sein... Was meint ihr?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Ich kenne den Asus nicht aber Prad,de ist eigentlich sehr zu vertrauen. Gut manchmal haben sie auch ihre Schwächen aber im großen und ganzen ist Prad sehr vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Helveterix (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Naja, man sollte dann halt doch auch wissen, warum was denn als gut bewertet wurde... Und da kann man bei prad meist nur zahlen...
Der der "Asus VE246H" hat zum Beispiel VESA Wall Mounting, was ich eigentlich nicht brausche...


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Hat jemand hier schon ein paar Infos zum BenQ X2410T?
Scheint mir ein guter Monitor zu sein, der hat irgendwie alles was ich brauche.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Da musst du noch warten bis die ersten Testberichte rein kommen aber von den Technischen Werten her kling er nicht schlecht. Die 350€ für die er zu haben ist finde ich aber noch ein bisschen überzogen, der singt bestimmt noch unter die 300€ Grenze.


----------



## Helveterix (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@hulkhardy1:
Wie gut sind die Blickwinckel des BX2450Led? Ist die Helligkeitswiedergabe einigermassen stabil?


----------



## RapToX (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier schon ein paar Infos zum BenQ X2410T?
> Scheint mir ein guter Monitor zu sein, der hat irgendwie alles was ich brauche.


sag mir was du wissen willst und ich geb dir die info 
hab meinen ja schon ein paar tage hier stehen^^




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da musst du noch warten bis die ersten  Testberichte rein kommen.


in der aktuellen pcgh ist bereits ein (mini)testbericht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@RapToX, wenn du Lust und Laune hast könntest du ja einen kleinen User Bericht schreiben, muss nix großartiges sein nur was zu Bildqualität zu Ausleuchtung und ober Schllieren hat. Wäre echt super von dir.
@Helveterix, die Ausleuchtung der BX2450 ist dank seiner LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung sehr gut und gleichmäßig. Der Blickwinkel ist wie bei Allen LCD mit TN Technologie nicht so berauschend aber mit 160°/170° ganz gut.


----------



## RapToX (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

hatte ich sowieso vor. aber bisher kam ich noch nicht dazu


----------



## Helveterix (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

@hulkhardy1:
Hab mal den Syncmaster BX2450Led bestellt - hoffentlich hat er keine Pixelfehler...!​


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*

Wirklich keine schlechte Wahl. Bei Pixelfehler steckst du nie drin, das kann jeden Monitor treffen. Mann muss aber sagen das Samsung schon eine sehr gute Qualität hat. Optisch mach er auch einiges her das wirst du gleich merken wenn du ihn auspackst. Vor allem bei Shotern zeigt er seine Stärke, da schliert nix. Mal gespannt wie deine Erfahrungen sind mit dem wirklich tollen Teil!


----------



## Helveterix (17. Dezember 2010)

Den Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 Led habe ich nun:
Bildqualität ist wirklich noch besser, als bei meinem vorherigen 226BW... Die Anschlüsse sind ein weing schwach angebracht und das HDMI zu DVI Kabel ist natürlich zu kurz!
Gegen die Sensortasten gibt es nun mal nichts zu sagen, aussert vielleicht, dass sie auch hätten beleuchtet sein können...
Was die EDGE Led Technologie angeht, ist natürlich schon toll hell, aber an den Rändern sieht man auf weiss ein wenig die Leuchter. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, wie auf meinem Sony TV KDL-40NX705...
Die Schärfe ist auf Standard schon sehr gut, und je nach Umgebungslicht, muss halt der Monitor benutzerdefiniert eingestellt werden!
Im ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden, schade nur, dass er nicht grösser ist...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja 24 Zoll halt, hab mir auch schon überlegt einen 27 Zöller an zu schaffen aber wenn du direkt davor sitzt so wie ich, ist der dann fast schon zu groß. Momentan hab ich MagicEco auf 100% und und MagicColor auf intelligent eingestellt. Gibts halt recht viel ein zu stellen, da kann man Stunden damit verbringen, wirst es noch merken. Besonders Shoter machen spaß, kein Lag oder Nachzieheffekt oder der gleichen. Bei Film Wiedergabe schwächelt er ein wenig aber wer will auch schon 900€ für einen Monitor ausgeben wie für eine Eizo!


----------



## Helveterix (17. Dezember 2010)

Millionäre vielleicht?
Beim 27 Zöller mit derselben Auflösung, da denke ich mir, hätte ich die jetzige Schärfe nicht mehr!
Aber abwarten: jetzt sind die 24 Zöller eigentlich recht in. Vielleicht werden in einem Jahr schon die 27 Zöller mit angepasster Auflösung günstiger werden!?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Kann sein aber ich denke erst wird sich die LED Technik durchsetzen. Denn wenn ich daran denke was für Geräusche manche Monitore mache, oh weh. Der BX2450 ist nicht zu hören selbst wenn du mit dem Ohr direkt dran gehst und das externe Netzteil summt auch nicht, ne ist schon ein toller Monitor das muss man einfach sagen.


----------



## Helveterix (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich ein längeres Kabel, also 2 Meter DVI zu HDMI, anstelle des 1,5 Meter nehme, ist da ein Qualitätsverlust sichtbar?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Nö, weil es digital ist, anders als wie bei einem analogen Signal ist es Störungs unempfindlich. Klar zu lang darf das Kabel auch nicht sein aber 2m sind kein Problem.


----------



## Helveterix (18. Dezember 2010)

Das "Profigold HDMI-DVI interconnect DualLink, 2.0m", "PROV1102" ist sicher gut genung..?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Nimm das billigste was geht, bei 60Hz würdest eigentlich nicht mal ein dual Link brauchen aber für die Zukunft vielleicht besser, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Helveterix (18. Dezember 2010)

Das Duallink geht aber auch?
(Das billigste wird leider nicht empfohlen, und den Viaccano traue ich nicht... Mit Profigold habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen im TV Bereich)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja das duallink geht ohne Probleme, kannst das Profigold nehmen.


----------



## Helveterix (18. Dezember 2010)

Ok, habs bestellt - ist zwar Luxus, aber gut!


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Frage.

Gibt es wesentliche Unterschiede, ob ich meinen Monitor jetzt über DVI-D oder D-Sub anschließe?

Problem ist folgendes. Meine Graka hat zweimal DVI out, mein Monitor einen DVI und einen D-Sub in.
Jetzt will/muss ich aber noch den A/V-Receiver mit an den Monitor anschließen, der hat aber nur HDMI out frei. HDMI-DVI Kabel gibt es ja, das könnte ich anso anschließen. Nur dafür müsste ich halt meinen Rechner per D-Sub anstöpseln.

Oder übersehe ich eine einfachere Möglichkeit?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

D-Sub ist halt analog. Um so höher die Auflösung ist um so mehr wirst du den Unterschied merken. Also D-Sub(VGA) ist nicht so scharf und die Farben sind auch nicht so gut.


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2010)

Auflösung ist 1680x1050, meinst du der Unterschied ist da schon so schlimm?

Oder ich kaufe mir einen Switch, dann kann ich beide an den DVI hängen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Also beim gamen oder Film schauen wirst du es nicht unbedingt merken aber beim lesen an den Buchstaben sieht man es sehr deutlich finde ich, unscharfe Ränder. Du kannst es ja mal teste ob du damit leben kannst.


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt den Switch bestellt. Das Menu des Receivers brauch ich eh nur selten, da ergibt es keinen Sinn beim ständig benutzten Qualitätseinbußen hinzunehmen denke ih.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

So habe von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten 2x iiyama ProLite E2410HDS-B1 geschenkt bekommen. Sind gestern angekommen und sie konnte die Monitoren nicht von mir entfernt halten  Naja sie hat Ihr Geschenk auch schon vorab erhalten (sind an Weihnachten nicht zu Hause, deswegen geht das wohl i.O.).

Muss sagen macht richtig Spaß. Hatte vorher nur nen 19" 5:4 und nun endlich wieder Platz für alle Programme und noch ein bisschen mehr. Beim Videoschnitt kommt nun endlich wieder fahrt auf.

Jedoch gefällt mir das Bild noch nicht so ganz. Habe leider nicht so richtig viel Zeit da nun dran rumzuspielen. Ich hab ne GeForce 8800GTS 640MB, beide Monitore per DVI angeschlossen. Hat jemand paar Tipps auf die schnelle? Muss ja nicht die perfekte Einstellung sein, aber zumindest in die richtige Richtung 

Danke und Grüße
MOJO


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Also du musst schon sagen was dir nicht gefällt. Aber wenn es nur um die Farben geht, da hat der Treiber oder der Monitor genug Regler für. Wenn es um die Schärfe geht wirds schon ein wenig komplizierter. Also beschreibe mal bitte etwas genauer was du meinst!


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

Hm also mir kommt es so vor, als wenn der rechte Monitor dunkler wäre als der linke. Beide Monitore stehen auf den gleichen Settings. Ich meine ich habe kein geschultes Auge, deswegen ist der Unterschied schon recht deutlich, damit ich ihn auch erkenne. Ist das normal, oder bilde ich mir das doch nur ein?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Achso, ja da es kein LED Monitor ist haben sie öfter mal Helligkeitsunterschiede. Musst du halt mit Kontrast oder Helligkeit nach regeln. Dürfte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, das so zu justieren das beide gleich sind. Ich verstehe jetzt deine Frage richtig du wunderst dich nur das sie unterschiedlich sind? Wie gesagt das ist eigentlich normal, wenn der Unterschied nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

Okay ja so ungefähr. Sonst passt das Bild glaub ich ganz gut. Bin da nicht so der Virtouse 

LED wollte ich nicht haben, da die meist nen rießigen Rahmen haben und wenn man dann davon gleich zwei nebeneinander hat, ist das "Loch" gleich doppelt so groß. Bei mir sind das nun gerade mal insgesammt knappe 3,5cm was sehr angenehm ist und fast gar nicht stört


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Der Rahmen hat doch mit LED nichts zu tun, der einzige äußerliche Unterschied ist das die Monitor mit LED meist extrem Flach sind. Was ja eher ein Vorteil ist.


----------



## XeonB (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines p2450H und versuche den Monitor einzustellen - Anschluss über DVI.

Suche verzeifelt, wie ich den Schwarzwert einstellen (#1) alles andere bis auf diesen und "Kabel" finde ich nicht. Hat das was mit dem Model zu tun? Wenn nicht wie? Software ist nicht installiert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Normal brauchst du den Schwarzwert auch nicht ein zu stellen. Du musst ihn nur umstellen wenn du zum Beispiel ein DVD Player an den Monitor anschließt aber dann müsste er es auch automatisch machen. Das macht nur ein wenig Sinn wen du den BX2450 hast, da gibts ein paar Unstimmigkeiten bei den Standard Einstellungen. Bei deinem dürfte das Problem eigentlich nicht existieren.


----------



## XeonB (26. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch voll zufrieden kein fiepden oder surren ...
aber gewusst wie man das macht hätte ich schon gern, wie gesagt eine Einstellung im OSD des Monitors ist nicht zu finden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dann macht er es automatisch wenn er eine RGB Quelle erkennt also lass dir deswegen keine grauen Haare wachsen. Glückwunsch zu diesem sehr guten Monitor, hast ne gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## mojoxy (27. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat doch mit LED nichts zu tun, der einzige äußerliche Unterschied ist das die Monitor mit LED meist extrem Flach sind. Was ja eher ein Vorteil ist.


Dann erklär mir mal bitte warum bei den LED-Monitoren die Rahmen meist doppelt so breit sind, wie bei non-LED-Monitoren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, das ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen und ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht warum das so wäre aber ich werd mal drauf achten.


----------



## RapToX (27. Dezember 2010)

also der rahmen von meinem neuen benq led ist ungefähr genau so breit wie der von meinem alten samsung 
wäre mir auch neu, dass die rahmen von led bildschirmen technisch bedingt breiter ausfallen.


----------



## mojoxy (27. Dezember 2010)

Gut dann hier die Aufgabe für die Feiertage/Urlaub:

Finde Er einen 24" Monitor LED mir Rahmenbreite unter 15mm für bis zu 200€. MOJO hat nichts gefunden... Und da war dann auch einfach Ende mit dem Budget


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem ist eher das so gut wie nie die Rahmenbreite dabei steht auch im Datenblatt nicht, von daher geh halt zu MM oder Saturn und Fang an zu messen. Wenn du dann schräg angeschaut wirst störe dich nicht dran ich würde so jemand auch ein wenig seltsam ansehen!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. Januar 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte warum bei den  LED-Monitoren die Rahmen meist doppelt so breit sind, wie bei  non-LED-Monitoren?





RapToX schrieb:


> also der rahmen von meinem neuen benq led ist ungefähr genau so breit wie der von meinem alten samsung
> wäre mir auch neu, dass die rahmen von led bildschirmen technisch bedingt breiter ausfallen.



gibt verschiedene Methoden 
Local-dimming (hinter dem Panel) und Edge-Led ^^
und bei der zweiten Methode sitzen die Leds am Rand,
könnte mir also vorstellen, dass es daran liegen könnte


----------



## mojoxy (2. Januar 2011)

Jup genau diese Vermutung habe ich nämlich auch. Und die Edge-Methode wird gerne bei den Consumer Monitoren angewendet, weil billiger


----------



## NeerG (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo PC Games Hardware Community, ;P

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem (FullHD) Fernseher/Monitor der (sehr) gut zum zocken auf dem PC geeignet ist (er sollte auch entweder Scart oder einen Komponenten Anschluss haben).
Hab mir mal via Geizhals den Hyundai W243D, 24", 1920x1200 rausgesucht der sieht recht gut aus aber wäre mal interessant was ihr zu diesem Bildschirm zusagen habt.
Leider habe ich kaum ahnung was bei einem Fernseher/Monitor kauf, den man hauptsächlich fürs Zocken benutzt, wichtig ist.

Wichtig für mich ist das er 23"-24", 2ms, mind. 1920x1080 und Komponenten oder Scart anschluss (wegen Wii) hat.
Preis sollte sich zwischen 250€ und 350€ bewegen.

Danke mal im voraus für eure Hilfe,
LG NeerG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich bin da jetzt mal ganz ehrlich diese TV/Monitot Hybriden sind jetzt alle nicht so die Zocker Bildschirme und schon gar nicht für den Preis. Aso Abstriche wirst du machen müssen.


----------



## Semih91 (2. Januar 2011)

Und wir sind nicht Computer Base sondern PCGHX!


----------



## RapToX (2. Januar 2011)

NeerG schrieb:


> Hallo Computer Base Community,


made my day 


man sollte seine beiträge schon anpassen und nicht einfach 1:1 kopieren


----------



## NeerG (2. Januar 2011)

Ja sorry Leute. 

Ich war grad so beschäftigt mit dem ganzen Monitor suchen, ich hoff ihr könnt mir vergeben. 

 Hier bekomm ich wenigstens schneller ne antowrt, nicht das ich was gegen Computer Base hätte aber stimmt ja. ^^
Danke auf jeden fall mal.

BTT:
Also ratet ihr mir eher dazu einen guten PC Monitor ohne Komponenten Anschluss zu kaufen?
Ich verwende den PC und somit auch den Monitor dann ja auch für High End Spiele also wäre das ws sogar besser.
Hmm naja muss ich halt im Wohnzimmer Wii spielen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Januar 2011)

Also zum Zocken ist ein reiner Monitor immer besser, von der Reaktionszeit, Imputlag und und und, schon gar nicht für den Preis aber für das Geld bekommst du einen Sehr guten Monitor wie den P2770H den ich dir wärmstens empfehlen kann.


----------



## NeerG (2. Januar 2011)

Ja hab mir grad das Video Review angesehen aber der is sooo groß.
Ich hoffe ja das der auf meinem 75cm tiefen Schreibtisch nicht zu groß ist, weil im video wird ja erwähnt das man mehr als 70cm weg sitzten sollte damit mans voll auskosten kann.
Ansonsten wäre ich alleine von der Preis/Leistung her schon überzeugt


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (25. Januar 2011)

Hey,

Ich habe da mal eine etwas blöde Frage^^ 
Nächsten monat kaufe ich mir den BX2450 
Zurzeit besitze ich ein 19zoller mit 1280x1024, nun meine Frage
Verbesser sich eig die Grafik gegenüber 1280x1024 m vergleich zu Full HD?


----------



## tammer (26. Januar 2011)

die Grafik kann sich nicht verbessern, aber ich weiß was du meinst, ich finde den Unterschied vom Kontrast bzw Qualität nicht so extrem, nur bei der Auflösung merkt man große Unterschiede je nachdem wie gut dein 19Zoller ist


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (26. Januar 2011)

Ja die eigentlichen Texturen und Shader ist klar das die nich besser werden kann...
Ist komisch iwie.. Ist so wie 720p im Vergleich mit 1080p. Ich frage mich einfach warum eine Karte soviel an leistung verliert?! Daher dacht ich dann iwie an schärfere Texturen oder so weil die ja mehr pixel haben  Leistungsverlust istja schon bei ~40%
Mein jetziger TFT ist nen SyncMaster931BF war damals so ziemlich das NonPlusUltra 
Eig wird auch alles gut angzeigt, aber ich möchte nun einfach mehr 'Grösse' haben, Zudem habe ich mir ja nich umsonst ne neue Karte geholt sonst hätte ja meine alte 4870 512 ja eigentlich noch geschitk aber nun ja ich weiche von der Topic ab !


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe den BX2450 jetzt gerade angeschlossen, allerdings habe ich einen Rand um das Bild herum. Wie kann ich das ändern?

Edit: Problem gelöst, im CCC war Underscan eingestellt, daher hat er es herunterskaliert. Jetzt ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

@DeLuXe1992, bei einem Full HD Monior muss die Graka mehr Pixel verarbeiten deshalb braucht die Graka mehr Power. Bei einem 16:9 Full HD Monitor werden dann natürlich auch mehr Texturen dargestellt da der Bildausschnitt größer ist und ja auch das Bild ist schärfer als bei deinem alten Moni!


----------



## Muellmann (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr Liebe,
ich denke, dass ich hier bei den Fachmännern in puncto BX2450/2350 bin .Deswegen komme ich mit meinem Problem hier hin.
Habe seit ca. 1 Woche einen neuen Rechner inklusive BX2350. Grobe Eckdaten des Rechners sind:
i5-2500K, MSI 560ti, 4gb ram. 
Also meines erachtens nach alles tutti. Jetzt komme ich zu dem Problem mit dem Monitor, denn ich habe bei den Spielen die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe leider Schlieren.
Spiele zurzeit Assasines Creed 2 (hier ist es mir als erstes aufgefallen), habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und mal FEAR 1 ausgegraben, leider sieht man es auch hier, außerdem habe ich noch bei Far Cry 2 geguckt und natürlich auch hier -.-.
Die Einstellungen am Monitor dürften eg bis auf weiteres in Ordnung sein, habe die Reaktionszeit auf schnellstes, Schwarzwert auf gering und Kontrast usw. nach eigenem Empfinden (noch in der Erprobungsphase  ) eingestellt.
Habe so ziemlich den ganzen Thread verfolgt und nur gelesen, dass es damit keine Probleme gibt, deswegen hoffe ich ihr könnt mir helfen dieses Ärgerniss zu lösen. 
Danke schonmal im vorraus LG Muellmann


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2011)

Schlieren? 

Das kann ich mir schon fast gar nicht vorstellen. Der BX2350 ist der kleine Bruder des BX2450. Er hat das gleiche Panel.

Wie hast du denn den Monitor angeschlossen?
Kannst du bitte mal alle deine Monitor-Einstellungen genau posten?


----------



## prime73 (21. Februar 2011)

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das es am Moni liegt. Vielleicht liegt es am Treiber deiner GTX560 da es ja gerade mal nur einen Treiber gibt. Wenn die möglichkeit besteht würde ich den BX2350 mal an einem anderen System gegen testen. Sollte das dort auch auftreten dann hat der Moni einen Fehler.


----------



## Muellmann (21. Februar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem irgendwo in den Einstellungen. Denn mein Bruder hat genau das selbe System und als ich ihn drauf ansprach meinte er, dass es bei ihm auch so sei. Zudem habe ich jetzt mal besonders drauf geachtet und mir ist aufgefallen, dass es z.B. bei AC2 nicht immer dieses Problem gibt, bei Modern Warfare 2 ist es mir nicht aufgefallen und bei Fear 2 ist es nur ganz leicht vorhanden.
Der Vollständigkeit halber die Monitor Einstellungen:
Helligkeit:60
Kontrast:80
Schärfe:60
Reaktionszeit: Schnellstens
HDMI-Schwarzwert: gering
Rot/Grün/Blau: 60
Gamma: Modus 3
Magic Eco usw entweder auf "Benutzerdefiniert" oder "Aus".
Angeschlossen ist er übrigens über das mitgelieferte DVI-HDMI Kabel.


----------



## SiQ (21. Februar 2011)

Hi @ ALL

Ich will mir seit längerer Zeit einen neuen Monitor zum gamen holen aber kann mich nicht recht entscheiden zwischen dem Samsung BX2250 und dem LG E2260V-PN.
Das Designe ist jetzt nicht sooooooo wichtig, jedoch würde ich mich, falls es letztendlich nur darauf ankäme für den LG entscheiden. Außerdem häre ich über den Samsung sowohl gute Erfahrungen als auch schlechte (z.B. die ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung). Über den LG ist kaum ein Erfahrungsbericht findbar, oder ein Testbericht  Wenn jemand einen Tesbericht von einem der beiden Monitore findet, wäre ich aüßerst dankbar.
Was meint ihr? Welcher ist der bessere Monitor? (Bitte keine Fanboy-Beiträge ala Intel vs AMD)
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG TwoSnake


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2011)

Man darf beim BX2350/BX2450 die Reaktionszeit nicht auf die höchste Stufe stellen sondern maximal auf "normal" oder "schneller". Die Einstellung "schnellstes" ist nur für Bluray Filme gedacht und bitte auch nur dann benutzen. Sonst kommt es zur Schlierenbildung oder Corona Effekt.


----------



## Muellmann (22. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank hulkhardy1, werde das mal ausprobieren und dann natürlich bericht erstatten .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2011)

Jep mach das aber ich denke das war das Problem was du hattest.


----------



## neith (26. Februar 2011)

So, nachdem ich dem BX2450 nochmal eine Chance gegeben habe, stehe ich nun vor einem Problem. Mir ist es vorher bei den Monitoren nie so aufgefallen, aber mit meinem jetzigen habe ich folgendes Problem, er zieht Schlieren wie nicht fein bzw. besser gesagt, bei jeglichen Bewegungen verschwimmt das ganze Bild extrem, je schneller desto schlimmer. Wenn ich mich zB in Dragon Age ganz normal mit den Bewegungstasten im Kreis drehe, verschwimmt das Bild extremst, auch bei nur geringen Seitwärtsbewegungen wie zb in Wow sind Flaggen kaum mehr zu erkennen weil sie so schlieren und verzerrt sind was auch ziemliche Kopfschmerzen auslöst wenn man draufschaut :/ Wie gsagt mir ist es mit den vorigen nie so aufgfallen, aber hier extremst. Noch dazu hat der wieder das altbekannte Problem vom staken Einleuchten in den Bildschirm vermutlich von den LEDs und der schlechten Ausleuchtung.

Meine Einstellungen:

60hz
Fraben: 50/50/50
Kontrast: 60
Schärfe: 60
HDMI-Schwarzwert: niedrig
Reaktionszeit: normal

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen ob dies normal ist oder hat der Monitor was?

Lg neith


----------



## Semih91 (26. Februar 2011)

Stell mal die Reaktionszeit auf Schneller um, aber nicht auf Schnellstens! Wenn das nichts bringt, dann weiß ich persönlich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## neith (26. Februar 2011)

Hab ich schon alles versucht, bringt leider nichts eine Besserung, deshalb weiß ich derzeit auch net so recht weiter...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

Ne der zieht keine schlieren wenn er es tut dann stimmt was nicht. Versteh zwar nicht was da kaputt sein soll aber schick ihn zurück das macht echt keinen Sinn.


----------



## 00Speedy (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nach einigen lesen habe ich mich nun auch für den BX2450 entschieden.

Bin auch eigentlich soweit zufrieden nur ist bei mir folgendes grau hinterlegt:

- bei Größe und Position die vom Bildschirm (die vom Menü geht)

- bei Bild die Grob, Fein Einstellung

- und der Schwarzwert

Habe am Anfang des Threads ein bischen gelesen nur nicht die passende Antwort gefunden.

(Die Magic Einstellungen hatte ich auch schon aus) 

Habe eine Ati Graka!

Desweiteren ist bei mir die Taskleiste etwas unscharf. Ich habe es schon mit der Schärfeeinstellung versucht,
aber ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich allerdings die Taskleiste genau gegenüber betrachte also mit dem Kop weiter runter 
wird sie wieder schrärfer.

Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein wenig helfen könntet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. März 2011)

Da du ne ATI Graka hast wirst du den Schwarzwert nicht verstellen können. Wenn andere Dinge im Monitor Menü grau hinterlegt sind, liegt es daran das gewisse Automatische Funktionen des Monitors aktiv sind. Darunter MagicColor, MagicBright u.s.w. Schalte sie ab dann müsste es gehen. Wegen der Unschärfe am unteren Bild, ist das immer auch dann wenn der Monitor so 15 Minuten gelaufen ist? Betreibst du den Monitor auch in der nativen Auflösung?


----------



## 00Speedy (1. März 2011)

Hatte grad eben massive Probleme mit dem Garfikkarten Treiber, weil ich Catalyst Control nachinstalliert habe....Bluescreens etc.

Aber geht soweit wieder, mal schaun wie lange.

Wenn das so weiter geht habe ich schon morgen keine Lust mehr auf den Monitor. 

Also ich hab 1920x1080 eingestellt. 

Ja auch nach mindestens 15Min ist es noch so.

Unter Informationen im Moni steht folgendes:

67,5Khz 60Hz NN

1920x1080

Ist das denn richtig so?


----------



## Semih91 (1. März 2011)

Sollte richtig sein, bei mir steht PP statt NN, aber der Rest ist genauso wie bei mir.


----------



## serafen (1. März 2011)

Um die *Eingangsfrage* zu beantworten - mittlerweile fahre ich mit folgenden Einstellungen wirklich sehr gut:


Helligkeit: 69
Kontrast: 80
Schärfe: 60
MagicBright: Benutzerdefiniert
MagicAngle: Aus
Reaktionszeit: Schneller
HDMI-Schwarzwert: Normal (setzt logischerweise ein geeignetes HDMI-Kabel voraus)
MagicColor: Aus
Rot: 50
Grün: 50
Blau: 43
Farbtemperatur: Benutzerdefiniert
Farbeffekt: Aus
Gamma: Modus2 oder Modus3 (für mein Empfinden grundsätzlich Modus2 am ausgewogensten, teils aber auch Modus3)
MagicEco = Energiesparen deaktiviert; Rest nach Belieben
Zum Einsatz kommt derzeit (wegen RMA der Grafikkarte) die *Onboard-Grafik (HD 4290) des ASRock 890GX Extreme 4* mit einem *Standard HDMI-Kabel* (1.4a/günstig über eBay).

Die interne Kalibrierung "light" von Windows 7 ist eigentlich ganz brauchbar (cmd > dccw).

*Was ich festgestellt habe:* entgegen der Annahme, der HDMI-Schwarzwert sei bei Verwendung eines ATI-Grafikchipsatzes nicht einstellbar, funktioniert es mit dem ASRock-Board ohne Probleme; mit der internen Grafik des MSI 890GXM-G65 war es definitiv nicht möglich - vielleicht liegt's aber auch nur an der Treiber-Version; momentan ist der 11.2-er ATI-Treiber aufgespielt.

Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere BX2450 getestet und aktuell 2 im Einsatz; sofern der HDMI-Schwarzwert auf "gering" gesetzt wird, _verringert sich die Darstellung dunkler Flächen deutlich_ ("Einheitsbrei") - mit Nvidia-Karten war bei geringem Schwarzwert subjektiv eine bessere Bild-/Videoqualität gegeben.

Ruckler konnte ich jedoch keine (allenfalls leichte im Modus "schnellstens") feststellen.

MfG.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

> Hatte grad eben massive Probleme mit dem Garfikkarten Treiber, weil ich Catalyst Control nachinstalliert habe....Bluescreens etc.
> 
> Aber geht soweit wieder, mal schaun wie lange.
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht habe ich schon morgen keine Lust mehr auf den Monitor.



Was hat den der Grafik-Treiber mit dem Monitor zu tun? Schmeiß den Treiber einfach nochmal komplett runter und lad ihn neu drauf. Für Bluescreen o.Ä. kann der Monitor sicher nichts.


----------



## 00Speedy (2. März 2011)

@serafen

Super

Vielen dank für deine Variante der Einstellung, damit habe gleich nen viel besseres Bild gehabt.

Also nochmal wegen der Taskleiste....unscharf ist vieleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Es ist eher etwas Milchig bzw. dünkler wenn man
normal drauf schaut. Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich mit dem Kopf nach rechts gehe (oder eben umgekehrt), das es links auch etwas dünkler wird (Blickwinkel?). 

Ist das bei euch auch so?

Der gleiche Effekt ist wohl auch in der Taskleiste zu sehen....

Je nach dem wie man eben den Kopf bewegt.

Weil ich über Jahre nur am guten CRT saß kann es sein das ich mich an den TFT erstmal gewöhnen muss.

Wenn man erstmal alles perfekt eingestellt hat, hat das Teil wirklich ein gestochen scharfes Bild.

BlueRay Filme sind im Kino Modus ein absoluter Traum.

Wenn ich das jetzt noch irgentwie mit dem Schwarzwert gebacken bekomme wäre das super.

@Painkiller

Ja du hast ja recht....ich muss wirklich nochmal die Treiber komplett frisch machen.

Liegt eben nur da dran das ich jetzt den Catylyst brauche was vorher nicht der Fall war, habe das Teil nie benutzt.


----------



## serafen (2. März 2011)

*@00Speedy*
Also, wenn's *blickwinkelstabiler *sein soll, wird eher ein VA- oder IPS-Panel sinnvoller sein - der BX2450 ist diesbezüglich auch nicht frei von diesem Manko. Allerdings könnte ich nicht sagen, die Taskleist milchig oder abgedunkelt vor mir zu sehen.

Sofern man jedoch vom optimalen Betrachtungswinkel abweicht, geht dies natürlich zu Lastern der Bildqualität; sofern das kein Montagsmodell sein sollte, vielleicht empfindest Du das subjektiv stärker?
- ist es denn tatsächlich der BX2450 oder ggf. der BX2450L?

Nennenswerte Abweichungen sollte es zwar nicht geben, aber ggf. einfach "nur" Serienstreuung?!

Zum Thema Filmwiedergabe: stelle ich meinen Zweimonitor, LG W2361V daneben, schneidet dieser - für mein Empfinden - fast besser ab ... weshalb ich mich auch mit LED-Modellen grundsätzlich mein Problem habe. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich mal den BenQ VW2420H zum Testen: einfach genial, sowohl Schwarzwert als auch Blickwinkel tadellos ... leider für schnelle Schwenks (Filme, Spiele) ungeeignet.

Wenn Du tatsächlich sehr viel Wert auf diese Punkte legst, ggf. mal darüber nachdenken, den Monitor zu wechseln. Es gibt durchaus Alternativen in bezahlbarem Rahmen.

MfG.


----------



## 00Speedy (3. März 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt auch den 11.2 Treiber für meine HD3870 ATI drauf aber leider ist immer noch keine Schwarzwert Einstellung möglich.

Naja ist ja auch erstmal schnuppe.

Jap is ein BX2450.

Ich denke ich werde das Teil einfach behalten. Habe echt keine Lust auf das hin und her schicken, um am Ende evt. sogar noch
einen "schlechteren" TFT zu erhalten.

Bin mir halt nur noch unsicher ob das mit dem Blickwinkel so hinhaut und ich einfach nur CRT verwöhnt bin. 

Wenn dazu jemand nochmal was sagen könnte, wie es bei ihm ist wäre ich dankbar.

Wie gesagt ändert sich Farbe...Helligkeit (schwer zu beschreiben) auf der anderen Seite wenn man aus verschieden Positionen auf den Monitor schaut.

Ich dachte bisher dieses Fänomän tritt beim TFT nur auf wenn man weiter weg steht bzw. seitlich entfernt sitzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

Das mit dem Blickwinkel ist wirklich normal bei einem TFT. Wenn du vorher noch einen Röhren Monitor hattest verstehe ich deine Unsicherheit denn da gibts das Problem nicht. Gut dafür hat die Röhre andere Nachteile. Also noch mal das ist völlig in Ordnung so und das haben ALLE TFT Bildschirme!


----------



## 00Speedy (3. März 2011)

Oki, das Teil bleibt jetzt da.

Wie ist das bei euch mit dem Schlierentest beim Pixerpan von Prad, ich meine was stellt ihr da ein?

Ab Tempo Stufe 3 wirds da bei mir schon unleserlich...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

Den Test habe ich nie verwendet habe mich immer an EgoShotern gehalten und da habe ich keine Schlieren egal wie schnell die sind.


----------



## dirikus (5. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin seit gestern ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer des BX2450L. Ein Hammer, was man da für Möglichkeiten hat. Und ein Hammer, wie viele Einstellmöglichkeiten das Gerät mitbringt.

Ich habe hier immer mal wieder was von Pixelfehlern gelesen. Kommt das häufig vor? In einer der letzten c't Ausgaben wurde ein Testprogramm genannt: ctscreen
Kennt das jemand von Euch und kann mir verraten wie ich es benutzen muss? Oder gibt es vielleicht auch andere Programme, die ein wenig selbsterklärender sind?

Ich habe übrigens mit einer speziellen Exceldatei Probleme. Wenn ich die öffne, dann "fiept" es aus dem Monitor. Sobald ich etwas tiefer scrolle ist das weg.
Habe in der Tabelle schon alles ausprobiert. Farben raus, Rahmen raus. Hilft alles nichts. Wenn ich den Zoom verändere verändert sich auch das "fiepen" aber ganz weg ist es nicht.
Kann hier jemand von ähnlichen Fällen berichten?

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

Das ist das erste Mal das ich davon höre!. Also meiner macht überhaupt keine Geräusche in keinerlei Hinsicht. Wenn das öfter auftritt würde ich den Monitor zurück schicken und reklamieren!


----------



## dirikus (5. März 2011)

OK. Danke. Und in Sachen Pixelfehlertest? Könnt Ihr mir da noch helfen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

Ich sage es mal so, es gibt fast keinen Monitor der bei den über eine Million Pixel keine Fehler hat. Wenn du keinen siehst dann lass es dabei. Denn wenn du genau weißt wo sich einer befindet schaust du automatisch auf diese Stelle und nimmst in immer wahr!


----------



## 00Speedy (5. März 2011)

Bei dem von dir erähnten Programm gehst du auf Farbeinheit und klickst anschließend die einzelnen Farben
mit rechts oder linksklick auf andere Variante durch. 

Wenn bei den Bildern nichts an irgenteiner Stelle aufleuchtet ist alles iO.  

Das Problem mit deiner Excel Datei ist natürlich Mist, da hilft wie hulk sagt wohl nur umtauschen.


----------



## dirikus (6. März 2011)

OK Danke! Also Pixelfehler kann ich schon mal keine entdecken.

Und das fiepen hängt doch mit den Rahmenlinien in der Tabelle zusammen.
Selbst bei dem umfangreichen Testprogramm der c't konnte ich nichts reprozudierbares finden.
Merkwürdig ist das schon. Ich habe vorhin mal eines der Arbeitsblätterinhalte in eine neue Datei geschoben und da fiept nichts mehr.
Also ein bisschen Arbeit aber kein Monitorumtausch.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## dirikus (6. März 2011)

Ach man! Das klappt dann doch nicht. Nachdem ich alles wieder in ein vernünftiges Format gebracht hatte, war das fiepen wieder da.
Habe dann mal den Monitor bei meiner Frau am Rechner angeschlossen und das gleiche beobachtet. Wenn auch nicht ganz so intensiv.
Habe auch mal die Kabel gewechselt HDMI => HDMI, DVI-D => HDMI. Alles das gleiche.

Darf ich eventuell einem von Euch, der den BX2450 auch im Einsatz hat, meine Excel-Datei mal mailen?
Hier im Forum hochladen geht irgendwie nicht. Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass es am Monitor liegt und möchte mir die ganze Hin- und Herschickerei ersparen.

Wäre echt nett von Euch, wenn Ihr mir kurz Eure eMail-Adresse per PN schicken könntet. Danke!


----------



## 00Speedy (6. März 2011)

Hast ne PN!


----------



## dirikus (6. März 2011)

Danke 00speedy,

also wenn das bei Dir nicht auftaucht, dann werde ich den Monitor zurück schicken.

Ich werde mir dann auch den größeren bestellen. Ohne L.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Rücksendungen über Amazon?
Kann ich da heute nen neuen Monitor bestellen und den anderen dann Mitte der Woche einfach zurück schicken?


----------



## Koller (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Auf grund der positiven Erfahrungen kann ich dir den BX2450 nur ans Herz legen. Viele Leute aus dem Forum haben den. Falls du da mal Hilfe bei den Einstellungen brauchst, musst du es nur sagen.
> 
> hulkhardy1, Semih91 und ich haben ihn auch.  Wir können dir da also sicher weiterhelfen.



Ich bräuchte mal eine Hilfe wegen des HDMI Schwarzwert.
Dieser ist im Panel grau hinterlegt und ich kann dort nichts einstellen.

Der Monitor läuft mit dem neusten Windows 7 64 Bit Treiber von der Samsung HP
Angeschlossen ist er über DVI - HDMI.

Wer kann helfen ?


----------



## Nils_ (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein 23 Zoll Monitor zum gamen, max. 170€.
Der Monitor sollte schöne farben haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2011)

@Nils du schreibst leider nicht dazu für was du den Monitor brauchst als eher zum gamen oder Film schauen oder Office. Aber grundsätzlich kann ich dir den Samsung BX2350 empfehlen, ist der kleine Bruder von dem hier viel gekauften 2450: Samsung SyncMaster BX2350 bei billiger.de - Preisvergleich mit TÜV-Zertifikat


----------



## Semih91 (10. März 2011)

@Koller:
Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem auch 
Was für eine Karte hast du? Eventuell die Möglichkeit per HDMI-HDMI oder per VGA oder so anzuschließen? Es könnte auch sein, das es an den Treibern liegt.


----------



## Koller (10. März 2011)

@Semih91,
in meinem PC steckt eine Saphire ATI 5770 HD Grafikkarte, und ich habe gelesen das es daran liegen sollte.
Könnt Ihr das auch bestätigen ?


----------



## Semih91 (10. März 2011)

Ich hab eine nVidia-Karte, kann dir es leider nicht bestätigen. Aber das stört mich eigentlich auch nicht, ich weiß net, wieso das vielen etwas ausmacht^^


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (10. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Nils du schreibst leider nicht dazu für was du den Monitor brauchst als eher zum gamen oder Film schauen oder Office. Aber grundsätzlich kann ich dir den Samsung BX2350 empfehlen, ist der kleine Bruder von dem hier viel gekauften 2450: Samsung SyncMaster BX2350 bei billiger.de - Preisvergleich mit TÜV-Zertifikat



Danke schonmal. 

Also ich würde ihn zum Zoocken benützen.


----------



## 00Speedy (10. März 2011)

Bei mir ist auch der Schwarzwert grau hinterlegt mit einer HD3870.

Neuste Treiber haben auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Koller (11. März 2011)

Ich habe es gefunden....

*HDMI-Schwarzwert* 
                                                     Wenn Sie einen DVD-Player oder  einen Receiver über HDMI an Ihr Fernsehgerät anschließen, kann es, je  nach angeschlossenem externen Gerät, zu einer Verschlechterung der  Bildqualität (Schwarzwert, geringerer Kontrast und Helligkeit der Farbe  usw.) kommen.


                         <*Normal*>
                         <*Gering*> 
 
                                                             Diese Funktion ist nur aktiv, wenn das externe Gerät über <*HDMI*> angeschlossen ist. Die Funktion <*HDMI-Schwarzwert*> ist möglicherweise nicht mit allen Geräten kompatibel

Hier ist überhaupt kein DVD Player angeschlossen....


----------



## Semih91 (11. März 2011)

Wie hast du es denn geschafft? Hast du nun extern etwas angeschlossen?


----------



## Koller (11. März 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Wie hast du es denn geschafft? Hast du nun extern etwas angeschlossen?


 
Nein nichts angeschlossen, ich weiß aber das dieser Wert nur für den DVD Player eine Bedeutung hat.


----------



## Hummer13 (16. März 2011)

Ich habe den BX2450 per HDMI-HDMI mit einer GTX 460 verbunden.

Settings:
Helligkeit: 65
Kontrast: 75
Magic Bright: Benutzer
Magic Angle: Aus
Farbton: Normal
Magic Color: Aus
Gamma: Modus 1
Schärfe: 60
Reaktionszeit: schneller
HDMI-Schwarzwert: Gering

Bei Blu-Ray Betrachtung nutze ich den Kino Modus und beim gelegentlichen spielen auch gerne mal den Game Modus.


----------



## cortez91 (16. März 2011)

Ich suche auch so langsam mal einen Ersatz für meine kleine 4:3 Kiste! 

Hab mich schon ein wenig durchgelesen und in Erfahrung bringen können, dass wohl der BX2450 die Empfehlung schlechthin hier sein soll. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem BX2450 und dem BX2450L ? Letzterer hat ja "nur" 23.6'' Bildschirmdiagonale und ist ein kleines bisschen günstiger...

Ich hab auch keine Vorstellung davon, ob ich für 24 Zoll genügend Sitzabstand hab... Gibt es irgendwelche "Richtlinien" ab wie viel Sitzabstand ein 24er überhaupt sinnvoll ist? So ein 24er wäre mir schon lieber, da ich gerne früher oder später auch mal Blu-Rays auf dem Rechner gucken würde und dann nen bisschen weiter weg im Sessel sitz!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

So wen es ineressiert die Tests auf prad.de sind wieder kostenlos. Früher musst man ja 2.5€ zahlen für aktuelle Testberichte das fällt halt jetzt weg mit der Begründung das man eine größere User Menge erreichen will!!! PRAD | Index Startseite


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (27. März 2011)

Was wären dei optimalen Einstellungen (für optimele Farbqualität) für den Samsung SyncMaster BX2350?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2011)

Das ist unterschiedlich, kommt drauf an ob du Filme, Spielen oder Surfen willst. Ich pass die Einstellungen immer an.


----------



## Razer83 (5. April 2011)

bitte um hilfe 
ich habe 2 monitore einen syncMaster P2770 als hauptmonitor und einen syncMaster 223BW.
ich will es so einstellen das ich auf dem P2770 zocken kann und auf dem 223BW gleichzeitig den IE offen hab das klappt auch soweit.
nur wenn ich jetzt irgendwas eingeben will im IE wird das game minimiert kann ich das irgendwie abstellen habe ne ATI Karte
hoffe man versteht was ich meine


----------



## AnDCrySis (5. April 2011)

Moin, 

wollte mir jetzt auch endlich mal einen neuen Bildschirm holen, und da der Bx2450 für sein Geld so gelobt wird war er mein Kandidat. Jedoch sind ja in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr User Schlieren aufgetauscht etc. Soll ich mit dem kauf lieber noch warten?
Und welche Einstellungen sind denn zum Spielen gut, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. April 2011)

Razer83 schrieb:


> bitte um hilfe
> ich habe 2 monitore einen syncMaster P2770 als hauptmonitor und einen syncMaster 223BW.
> ich will es so einstellen das ich auf dem P2770 zocken kann und auf dem 223BW gleichzeitig den IE offen hab das klappt auch soweit.
> nur wenn ich jetzt irgendwas eingeben will im IE wird das game minimiert kann ich das irgendwie abstellen habe ne ATI Karte
> hoffe man versteht was ich meine


 
Das geht leider nicht, wenn du es bei manchen Spielen schaffst auf den anderen Monitor zu kommen und dort drauf klickst schaltet das Spiel sich inaktiv. Du kannst dann im IE antworten und danach das Spiel mit dem Ikon unten auf der Taskleiste wider reaktivieren und an der selben Stelle weiter zocken.



AnDCrySis schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mir jetzt auch endlich mal einen neuen Bildschirm holen, und da der Bx2450 für sein Geld so gelobt wird war er mein Kandidat. Jedoch sind ja in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr User Schlieren aufgetauscht etc. Soll ich mit dem kauf lieber noch warten?
> Und welche Einstellungen sind denn zum Spielen gut, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht.
> ...


 
Ich würd ihn mir einfach mal bestellen und dann testen ob alles ok ist, kannst ihn ja ohne Probleme wieder zurück schicken. Also ganz gut sind die kleine Helferlein Game, Kino, Optimal. Erstes zum spielen, Filme schauen und das letzte zum surfen, da sich dann automatisch die Helligkeit reduziert.


----------



## schlappe89 (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen warum es keine 4:3 19" TFTs gibt?
Es gibt nur diese dumme 1280x1024 Auflösung und keine 1280x960.

Ich nutze sogar noch einen alten CRT weil mir die 1280x960 bei 19" bisher am besten gefallen hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. April 2011)

Weil sie keiner mehr will, also werden sie auch nicht mehr produziert. Aber Saturn hab ich vor ein paar Monaten noch einen kleinen 17 Zoll 4:3 Moni gesehen. Vereinzelt gibt es sie wohl noch sind aber gänzlich am aussterben.


----------



## schlappe89 (6. April 2011)

Ich mein generell. Es gab soweit ich weiß nie 4:3 19 Zoll TFTs.
Ich würde mir ja nen gebrauchten kaufen ... aber naja  was soll man machen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

Ja aber im 5:4 Format gabs die schon und vereinzelt kannst du da noch Glück haben.


----------



## schlappe89 (7. April 2011)

Also 5:4 Monitore kenn ich ja.
Ich wollte mal wissen warum eigendlich keine 4:3 19" TFTs gebaut wurden.


----------



## Patze (29. Mai 2011)

Och, da gibt es noch genug: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------

